# Der Biologie Thread - Tiere, Pflanzen etc



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

Nabend!


Da im Naturwissenschaft-Thread hauptsächlich über Kosmologie gesprochen wird, mache ich einen extra Thread über Biologie auf.
Auch damit man mal über Lebewesen sprechen kann die unseren Planeten bevölkern.
Mit Tieren kenne ich mich relativ gut aus, mit Pflanzen nicht ganz so gut.
Ich komme vom Lande und haben die ersten 6 Jahre meines Lebens auf  einen Bauernhof gelebt.
Dort waren Schweine, Kühe, Hühner und Katzen.
Ich habe als Kind schon immer Tiere gerne beobachtet. Auch in Insekten und Spinnen.
Als Haustiere hatten wir (bzw meine Eltern) bisher Katzen, Hühner, Enten, Kaninchen, Tauben, Meerschweinchen und aktuell haben wir zwei Wellensittiche.
Biologie hat mich schon immer interessiert und ich war früher darin ein guter Schüler. 
Kompliziert wurde es erst wenn es um Genetik usw ging.
Die intelligensten Tiere sagt man sind Menschenaffen, Delfine/Wale und bestimmte Vogelarten.
Ich sehe Tiere nicht nur als Nahrungs - und Rohstofflieferant, sondern habe von Natur aus  Respekt vor nahezu jeden Lebewesen. 
Deswegen sehe ich auch keine Grund Tiere unnötig zu quälen oder zu töten.
Leider verlieren heutzutage immer mehr Menschen den Bezug zur Natur.  Manche sind nicht mal mehr in der Lage eine Biene von einer Wespe oder Hummel zu unterscheiden.
Und das Fleisch kommt ja aus der Theke im Supermarkt.

Das Gespräch ist eröffnet!

Edit: Und noch ein nettes Zitat, welches Arthur Schopenhauer zugeschrieben wird "Jeder dumme Junge kann einen Käfer zertreten. Aber alle Professoren der Welt können keinen herstellen."
Ich finde da ist was dran. Und auch noch heute anwendbar.


----------



## lefskij (2. Mai 2019)

Hallöchen,

nette Idee dieses Thema zu öffnen. Die Natur mit all ihren faszinierenden Geschöpfen sollte immer unser größtes Vorbild sein 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Mit Tieren kenne ich mich relativ gut aus, mit Pflanzen nicht ganz so gut...



Dann ergänzen wir beide uns ja schonmal recht gut, denn ich bin Gärtner. Habe diesen Beruf aus meiner Berufung heraus gelernt und seit gut zwanzig Jahren Freude daran und ich bin froh, die Zusammenhänge zu kennen. Mein Credo: Das Grün wird uns eines Tages nochmal den Arsch retten!




Headcrash schrieb:


> Die intelligensten Tiere sagt man sind Menschenaffen, Delfine/Wale und bestimmte Vogelarten.
> Ich sehe Tiere nicht nur als Nahrungs - und Rohstofflieferant, sondern habe von Natur aus  Respekt vor nahezu jeden Lebewesen.



Der Respekt vor anderen Lebewesen ist eine große Gabe für uns (die meisten) Menschen und wir haben eine große Verantwortung gegenüber unseres Heimatplaneten und dessen Bewohnern, denn wir haben die Möglichkeiten und Fertigkeiten unseren Lebensraum massiv zu verändern - zum Guten und zum Schlechten. Jede Kreatur hat ihren Platz im komplexen Gefüge und spielt meist auch eine wichtige Rolle, damit alles reibungslos fuktioniert.

Zeichen von Intelligenz machen wir bei Tieren ja meist an "menschlichen" Verhaltensweisen fest. So konnte einer meiner Wellensittiche sprechen - es war zwar etwas mehr Gekrächze aber sein Repertoire war schon sehr umfangreich. Selbst meinen Handyklingelton konnte er perfekt nachahmen, oft war niemand am Apparat, wenn ich den Anruf entgegennehmen wollte 
Dann gibt es noch das Phänomen der Trauer bei vielen Säugetieren - wenn z.B. ein Elefant um einen Artgenossen trauert. Neulich habe ich in einer Doku eine Giraffe gesehen, die tagelang neben ihrem toten Kalb ausharrte und selbst die Raubtiere und Geier von ihm fernhielt. Das berührte mich schon sehr und lässt meine Ehrfurcht vor dem Leben weiter wachsen.
Es gibt sogar Teamwork bei manchen Arten: Keas (das sind sehr schlaue neuseeländische Vögel) konnten in einem Versuchsaufbau blitzschnell erkennen, dass sie nur zusammen eine Chance haben, einen Leckerbissen aus einem geschlossenen Kasten zu holen. Und sie wechselten sich ab, damit jeder mal einen Happen bekam... Toll!
Ratten sind in der Lage ihre Artgenossen aus bedrohlichen Situationen zu retten und ihnen zu helfen - sogar wenn es für sie selbst gefährlich ist. Das verdeutlicht mir, dass umsichtiges und selbstloses Verhalten viel tiefer in uns steckt, als man es zunächst vermuten würde.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Leider verlieren heutzutage immer mehr Menschen den Bezug zur Natur.  Manche sind nicht mal mehr in der Lage eine Biene von einer Wespe oder Hummel zu unterscheiden.



Das beunruhigt mich leider auch sehr und ich weiss manchmal gar nicht recht, was ich den ignoranten Leuten sagen soll...

Kleine Anekdote:
Ich arbeite in einem Gartencenter und eine Kundin sprach mich an, dass sie etwas gegen Ameisen suchte. Ich empfahl ihr ein Mittel und sie fragte, ob das denn auch alle töten würde. Ich musste ein wenig schmunzeln und sagte ihr, dass sicher einige sterben würden aber gewiss nicht alle. In einem Kubikmeter Boden können theoretisch bis zu zwei Millionen Ameisen leben.
"Iiih, das ist ja eklig!" jaulte die Kundin und beschwerte sich weiter über die vielen Ameisen, die ihr ständig auf die Sonnenliege krabbeln. Ich versuchte sie mit den Worten: "Gute Frau, das sind nur Ameisen, die tun Ihnen doch nichts..." zu beruhigen und ergänzte noch: "Sie sind in gewisser Weise sogar nützlich und gehören zur Natur."
Die Frau sagte daraufhin - und ich bin immer noch fassungslos: "Natur schön und gut aber bitte nicht in meinem Garten!"



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und das Fleisch kommt ja aus der Theke im Supermarkt.



Genau so... Ich war mal bei einer Hühnerschlachtung dabei - mein Stammmetzger vom Wochenmarkt hat meine Freundin und mich beiwohnen lassen und wir haben alle Schritte vom Betäuben, Töten, Brühen, Entfedern, Ausnehmen und Zerteilen gesehen. Man muss dazusagen, dass es ein Bio-Betrieb ist, der alle Tiere selbst schlachtet und mit eigens angebautem Futter versorgt. Wir kaufen dort regelmäßig und essen ein- bis zweimal die Woche Fleisch und das genügt uns (Wurstwaren ausgenommen). Aber wir wissen, wie unser Essen gehalten und getötet wird und das gibt uns im Vergleich zu Massentierhaltung ein recht gutes Gefühl.

Habt ihr schonmal im Hochsommer neben einem Viehtransporter im Stau gestanden? Die Schreie der Schweine werde ich so schnell nicht vergessen. Oder kauft ihr euch gerne Winterjacken mit Fellkragen an der Kapuze? Ich sage nur Stichwort: Marderhund! Denen wird z.T. bei lebendigem Leib in chinesischen Pelzfarmen, die Haut abgezogen. Widerlich, zu was für Gräueltaten Menschen in der Lage sind.

Gut, ich persönlich habe auch schon Tiere getötet. Mein Urgroßvater hat mich zum Taubenschlachten eingespannt... Kopf abdrehen und dann rupfen. Oder ich wollte Tiere von ihrem Leid befreien: Einmal musste ich eine Katze töten, weil sie unter einen Zug kam und beide Hinterläufe fehlten. Sie robbte sich über einen Weg vor meiner Arbeitsstelle. Den Blick der Katze werde ich niemals vergessen...



Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Und noch ein nettes Zitat, welches Arthur Schopenhauer zugeschrieben wird "Jeder dumme Junge kann einen Käfer zertreten. Aber alle Professoren der Welt können keinen herstellen."
> Ich finde da ist was dran. Und auch noch heute anwendbar.



Hier noch ein Paar nette Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der wohl schwerste Baum der Welt. Man nennt ihn "General Sherman" und er thront im Sequoia National Park in der Sierra Nevada, Kalifornien. Er ist nicht der höchste sondern der Baum mit dem größten Holzgewicht. Er ist ein Riesenmammutbaum - die höchsten sind Küstenmammutbäume und nahe San Francisco zuhause. Der General ist aber auch schon recht hoch und wir sind einen Rundweg bis auf etwa die Hälfte seiner Größe um ihn herum gegangen und ich musste drei Fotos machen, um alles einzufangen...
Auf unserem Weg habe ich den Kommentar von einem deutschen Besucher gehört und der ließ mich erschaudern: "Das gibt sicher 'ne Menge Brennholz."
Dieser Gigant steht da seit etwa 3000 Jahren und so ein Wicht wagt es doch tatsächlich sowas zu sagen? Da wundert es mich nicht, dass innerhalb der letzten 30 Jahre nahezu 90% der Haipopulation auf unserem Planeten vernichtet wurde - die meisten durch das Finning - und 70% der Konsumenten von Haifischflossensuppe wissen noch nichteinmal, dass dort tatsächlich Haifischflossen drin sind...

Also manchmal bin ich schon kurz vorm Heulen und mich kotzt diese Ignoranz dermaßen an 

Im Sequoia National Park hatten wir noch eine übernatürliche Erfahrung. Wir konnten einen bestimmten Baum anfassen, der komplett umzäunt war (wegen der Sämlinge darf man dort nicht näher heran) aber ich habe meine Freundin und sie mich über dem Zaun gehalten (dabei hatten wir keinen Bodenkontakt) und als wir diesen Baum berührten, spürten wir etwas unglaubliches und uns schossen die Tränen in die Augen. Es war als erzählte uns dieser Baum seine ganze Geschichte innerhalb einer Sekunde. Es war wirklich überwältigend und ich sage es euch noch einmal:

Das Grün wird uns eines Tages nochmal den Arsch retten! 

PS: Hier noch ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo! Danke für deine ausführliche Antworten!



lefskij schrieb:


> Dann ergänzen wir beide uns ja schonmal recht gut, denn ich bin Gärtner. Habe diesen Beruf aus meiner Berufung heraus gelernt und seit gut zwanzig Jahren Freude daran und ich bin froh, die Zusammenhänge zu kennen. Mein Credo: Das Grün wird uns eines Tages nochmal den Arsch retten!


Das ist gut. Machen wir so! 

Wobei ich schon noch Nadel - von Laubbäumen unterscheiden kann. Und die meisten Obst - und Gemüsesorten kenne. Oder Getreide.  Nur mit Zierpflanzen kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus.
Und schon gar nicht die lateinischen Namen.
Als Garten - Landschaftsbauer muß man meines Wissen auch die lateinischen Namen der Blumen usw kennen.



> Zeichen von Intelligenz machen wir bei Tieren ja meist an "menschlichen" Verhaltensweisen fest. So konnte einer meiner Wellensittiche sprechen - es war zwar etwas mehr Gekrächze aber sein Repertoire war schon sehr umfangreich. Selbst meinen Handyklingelton konnte er perfekt nachahmen, oft war niemand am Apparat, wenn ich den Anruf entgegennehmen wollte


Aber der wurde nicht alleine gehalten, oder? Weil eigentlich die Vögel welche alleine gehalten werden eher dazu neigen zu sprechen. Das ist zwar schön aber leider nicht artgerecht.
Es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen... z.B. wenn man sich intensiv mit einzelnen Vögeln beschäftigt.



> Dann gibt es noch das Phänomen der Trauer bei vielen Säugetieren - wenn z.B. ein Elefant um einen Artgenossen trauert. Neulich habe ich in einer Doku eine Giraffe gesehen, die tagelang neben ihrem toten Kalb ausharrte und selbst die Raubtiere und Geier von ihm fernhielt. Das berührte mich schon sehr und lässt meine Ehrfurcht vor dem Leben weiter wachsen.


Solche Tiere haben auch Bindungen und Emotionen und bringen das so zum Ausdruck.
Elefanten haben ein sehr gutes Langzeitgedächtnis.


> Es gibt sogar Teamwork bei manchen Arten: Keas (das sind sehr schlaue neuseeländische Vögel) konnten in einem Versuchsaufbau blitzschnell erkennen, dass sie nur zusammen eine Chance haben, einen Leckerbissen aus einem geschlossenen Kasten zu holen. Und sie wechselten sich ab, damit jeder mal einen Happen bekam... Toll!


Ja Keas gehören zu den schlauesten Vögeln überhaupt.



> Ratten sind in der Lage ihre Artgenossen aus bedrohlichen Situationen zu retten und ihnen zu helfen - sogar wenn es für sie selbst gefährlich ist. Das verdeutlicht mir, dass umsichtiges und selbstloses Verhalten viel tiefer in uns steckt, als man es zunächst vermuten würde.


Auch Ratten sind sehr schlau. Die haben sogar "Vorkoster" um Giftköder aufzuspüren.




> Kleine Anekdote:
> Ich arbeite in einem Gartencenter und eine Kundin sprach mich an, dass sie etwas gegen Ameisen suchte. Ich empfahl ihr ein Mittel und sie fragte, ob das denn auch alle töten würde. Ich musste ein wenig schmunzeln und sagte ihr, dass sicher einige sterben würden aber gewiss nicht alle. In einem Kubikmeter Boden können theoretisch bis zu zwei Millionen Ameisen leben.
> "Iiih, das ist ja eklig!" jaulte die Kundin und beschwerte sich weiter über die vielen Ameisen, die ihr ständig auf die Sonnenliege krabbeln. Ich versuchte sie mit den Worten: "Gute Frau, das sind nur Ameisen, die tun Ihnen doch nichts..." zu beruhigen und ergänzte noch: "Sie sind in gewisser Weise sogar nützlich und gehören zur Natur."
> Die Frau sagte daraufhin - und ich bin immer noch fassungslos: "Natur schön und gut aber bitte nicht in meinem Garten!"


Ging es um braune bzw schwarze Wegameisen? Diese Art ist bekannt dafür ihre Nester u.a. unter gepflasterten Wegen zu bauen. Dabei graben sie Gänge und transportieren Sand und Erde nach oben. Dann bilden sich kleine Häufchen. Die Platten oder Steinen können dadurch absacken.
Außerdem "züchten" sie Blattläuse.
Diese Ameisen werden von vielen als Schädlinge empfunden.



> Genau so... Ich war mal bei einer Hühnerschlachtung dabei - mein Stammmetzger vom Wochenmarkt hat meine Freundin und mich beiwohnen lassen und wir haben alle Schritte vom Betäuben, Töten, Brühen, Entfedern, Ausnehmen und Zerteilen gesehen. Man muss dazusagen, dass es ein Bio-Betrieb ist, der alle Tiere selbst schlachtet und mit eigens angebautem Futter versorgt. Wir kaufen dort regelmäßig und essen ein- bis zweimal die Woche Fleisch und das genügt uns (Wurstwaren ausgenommen). Aber wir wissen, wie unser Essen gehalten und getötet wird und das gibt uns im Vergleich zu Massentierhaltung ein recht gutes Gefühl.


Das ist eine gute Einstellung. Ich habe auch schon als Kind einige Schlachtungen mitbekommen. Es ist kein schöner Anblick, aber gehört dazu.



> Ich sage nur Stichwort: Marderhund! Denen wird z.T. bei lebendigem Leib in chinesischen Pelzfarmen, die Haut abgezogen. Widerlich, zu was für Gräueltaten Menschen in der Lage sind.


Davon habe ich mal ein Video von PETA gesehen. Sehr grausam. Sowas macht mich wütend und traurig zugleich.




> Gut, ich persönlich habe auch schon Tiere getötet. Mein Urgroßvater hat mich zum Taubenschlachten eingespannt... Kopf abdrehen und dann rupfen. Oder ich wollte Tiere von ihrem Leid befreien: Einmal musste ich eine Katze töten, weil sie unter einen Zug kam und beide Hinterläufe fehlten. Sie robbte sich über einen Weg vor meiner Arbeitsstelle. Den Blick der Katze werde ich niemals vergessen...


Wenn es nicht anders geht und man es machen muß. Aber man kann es ja schnell tun ohne viel Leid zu verursachen.



> Das ist der wohl schwerste Baum der Welt. Man nennt ihn "General Sherman" und er thront im Sequoia National Park in der Sierra Nevada, Kalifornien. Er ist nicht der höchste sondern der Baum mit dem größten Holzgewicht. Er ist ein Riesenmammutbaum - die höchsten sind Küstenmammutbäume und nahe San Francisco zuhause. Der General ist aber auch schon recht hoch und wir sind einen Rundweg bis auf etwa die Hälfte seiner Größe um ihn herum gegangen und ich musste drei Fotos machen, um alles einzufangen...


Das sind wahre Giganten. Faszinierend!



> Auf unserem Weg habe ich den Kommentar von einem deutschen Besucher gehört und der ließ mich erschaudern: "Das gibt sicher 'ne Menge Brennholz."


Ja solche Menschen sehen nicht die Schönheit der Gesamtlebewesens nur funktional als Rohstofflieferant.




> Das Grün wird uns eines Tages nochmal den Arsch retten!


Ja Pflanzen sind natürlich auch sehr wichtig.
Sie bilden unsere Lebensgrundlage.


----------



## compisucher (2. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte ja schon an anderer Stelle hier im Forum von unserem kleinen Oktopus berichtet. 

Grundsätzlich fehlt es heutzutage den meisten Mitmenschen an ausreichender Empathie gegenüber den übrigen Mitbewohnern auf dieser Erde.

Und ich bin der Überzeugung, dass wir nicht zwingend die intelligenteste Art auf diesem Planeten sind, meinethalben die technisch am weitesten Fortgeschrittene.

Aber diese eher philophische Frage braucht hier nicht diskutiert werden...

Was ungemein im Respekt hilft ist, wenn man jene Tiere selber töten muss, die man gedenkt zu essen.

So machen wir das, Schweinchen, Hühnchen usw. werden selber groß gezogen und zu gegebener Zeit geschlachtet.

Man überlegt sich das wohl und zweimal und alleine aus Respekt wird nichts weggeschmissen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was ungemein im Respekt hilft ist, wenn man jene Tiere selber töten muss, die man gedenkt zu essen.
> 
> So machen wir das, Schweinchen, Hühnchen usw. werden selber groß gezogen und zu gegebener Zeit geschlachtet.
> 
> Man überlegt sich das wohl und zweimal und alleine aus Respekt wird nichts weggeschmissen.


Ich selber habe noch nicht geschlachtet aber zugesehen. U.a. haben meine Eltern auch Hühner und Kaninchen gezüchtet und selber geschlachtet.
Am besten ist aber wenn man zu solchen Tieren keine große Beziehung aufbaut, dann fällt es einen das glaube ich nicht so schwer.
Wenn ich zum überleben schlachten müßte, dann würde ich das gezwungener Maßen auch selber tun. Aber dann möglichst schnell töten um das Tier vor weiteren Qualen zu schützen.


----------



## compisucher (2. Mai 2019)

Unsere Schweinchen...

Jeden Tag gibt es einen 2 h Spaziergang in freier Natur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2019)

Die haben es gut. Gegenüber so manchen Mastschwein.
Schweine sind auch intelligente Tiere. Nur leider zu 98% Nutzvieh.
Manche halten sich Mini-Schweinchen als Haustiere. U.a. hatte George Cloney mal eins.
Die werden auch stubenrein wie ein Hund.
Aber es wurden auch schon welche damit übers Ohr gehauen. 
Sie dachten sie hätten sich ein Mini-Schwein gekauft und dann wurde es später richtig groß.


----------



## compisucher (2. Mai 2019)

Wir kaufen alle zwei Jahre 2 Stück und genau so lange dürfen die Schweinchen alles machen, was denen Spass macht.

Rumtoben, Ball spielen, suhlen, Hühner jagen, mit den Hunden sich raufen usw.

Der Winterstall hat recht genau großzügige 24 m² und wir halten ihn auch bei strengem Frost auf ca. + 10° (viel mehr ist auch nicht gut, dann werden die Schweinchen krank im Winter).

Zu Weihnachten und zum Geburtstag gibt es eigens gebackenen Schokoladenkuchen - ein Festmahl für die Racker!

Es sind für uns Nutztiere, sie werden definitiv geschlachtet, aber da sie sich viel bewegen, werden sie nicht besonders dick und gibt es bei uns eben relativ wenig Schweinefleisch, es ist auch fettärmer und zäher als die übliche Handelsware.

Jedes Tierchen liefert ca. 75 kg Frischfleisch = 150 kg und das muss für in Summe 8 Menschen dann für 2 Jahre reichen = klassisches Sonntagsessen wie anno dazumal.

Das ist gut so, kommt doch dann mehr Gemüse usw. in der Woche auf den Tisch.

Im Übrigen retten wir Hunde vor bösen Menschen für liebe Menschen - nur die Bilder anschauen, wir brauchen derzeit keine Spenden!
Unsere Initiative - felix-pecus - Tierhilfe


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. Mai 2019)

Leider nehme ich mir auch viel zu wenig Zeit Heutzutage für die Natur.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Mai 2019)

Ich nehme mir die Zeit, und gehe 3-4 mal im Jahr Pilze suchen (sofern das Wetter mitspielt). 

Mit den kleinen " fast Enkeln" macht das immer wieder Spaß.

Einfach mal in den Wald fahren, ohne Handyempfang, und saubere Luft atmen. 

Danach Putzen und Essen, besser kann so ein Tag gar nicht laufen.

Aber Vorsicht:

Nur Menschen die von der Pilzsuche etwas verstehen,
dürfen das nur nachmachen.


----------



## Teacup (2. Mai 2019)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich ein natürliches Biotop betreue, das manche "Balkon" nennen (eh die unschöne Seite der Wohnung, haben wir nie genutzt)...



compisucher schrieb:


> Im Übrigen retten wir Hunde vor bösen Menschen für liebe Menschen - nur die Bilder anschauen, wir brauchen derzeit keine Spenden!
> Unsere Initiative - felix-pecus - Tierhilfe



engagieren wir uns in dem Bereich für Katzen .
Allerdings weniger Retten und mehr alle Fangen, was nicht bei 1,8 auf den Bäumen ist und kastrieren. Ganze Gruppen in einem Rutsch 
Aus meiner Sicht das einzige, was gegen die unkontrollierte Vermehrung und Verbreitung von Krankheiten hilft.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht:
> 
> Nur Menschen die von der Pilzsuche etwas verstehen,
> dürfen das nur nachmachen.



Und natürlich die gesetzliche Höchstgrenze beachten ,


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2019)

Katzen sind auch sehr faszinierende Tiere. Wir hatten früher immer welche.
Die älteste Katze wurde 15 Jahre alt.
Großkatzen finde ich auch sehr interessant.
Löwen sind die einzigen Katzen die in Rudeln zusammenleben. Neben Hauskatzen.
Sonst sind Katzen eher Einzelgänger.
Und Tiger sind nicht wasserscheu. Die schwimmen auch sehr gut.

Katzen begrüßen einen übrigens auch wenn man nach Hause kommt. Aber anders als Hunde eben.

*Edit:* Welche Tiere ich auch faszinierend finde sind Dinosaurier.  Die größten Tiere die jemals auf dem Land gelebt haben. 
Leider sind sie schon lange ausgestorben. Aber ansonsten gäbe es uns wohl heute auch nicht.
Ich habe auch mal wieder Lust einen Dinosaurier Park zu besuchen oder Museum.
Früher hatte ich als Kind auch ein paar Bücher über Dinos.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. Mai 2019)

Ich mag die Natur. Hier im Wald nebenan laufen Wildschweine frei rum. Immer lustig, wenn man am Abend durch den Wald läuft oder fährt und welchen begegnet. Würde mal gern Wölfe in freier Wildbahn sehen.


----------



## lefskij (2. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber der wurde nicht alleine gehalten, oder? Weil eigentlich die Vögel welche alleine gehalten werden eher dazu neigen zu sprechen. Das ist zwar schön aber leider nicht artgerecht.
> Es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen... z.B. wenn man sich intensiv mit einzelnen Vögeln beschäftigt.



Im ersten halben Jahr hatte ich nur einen Wellensittich, da ich aber von der Schwarmbildung dieser Vögel wusste, besorgte ich dann auch eine Dame für meinen Junggesellen. Für mein Empfinden war das Männchen beim Kauf noch viel zu jung... die Nasenhaut war noch farblos und sie wurde erst nach etwa zwei, drei Wochen blau. Das ist wohl das sicherste Merkmal eines männlichen Wellies.
Da er die Anfangszeit alleine mit mir war, hat sicher zu unserer intensiven Bindung beigetragen. Ich ließ ihn nach Feierabend auch immer ein paar Runden durch die Wohnung fliegen aber er wollte dann lieber mit mir spielen und am Haaransatz rumknabbern. Am besten hat ihm Taschentuchzerfetzen gefallen und Gitterball mit Glöckchen duch die Gegend werfen. Das Weibchen war erst sehr zurückhaltend aber mit der Zeit schaute sich "Lola" die Zutraulichkeit von "Kuki" ab und sie gingen gemeinsam auf mich los... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die Schnelle habe ich nur ein Bild von Kuki gefunden. Eine Arbeitskollegin hat mir letztendlich noch einen dritten Wellie gegeben und schon war das Chaos perfekt. Die drei Racker haben mich viele Jahre treu begleitet und ich vermisse sie sehr - besonders Kuki - R.I.P.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ging es um braune bzw schwarze Wegameisen? Diese Art ist bekannt dafür ihre Nester u.a. unter gepflasterten Wegen zu bauen. Dabei graben sie Gänge und transportieren Sand und Erde nach oben. Dann bilden sich kleine Häufchen. Die Platten oder Steinen können dadurch absacken.
> Außerdem "züchten" sie Blattläuse.
> Diese Ameisen werden von vielen als Schädlinge empfunden.



Welche Ameisenart diese Kundin meinte, konnte sie mir sowieso nicht sagen. Solche Ignoranten wissen gar nicht, dass es tausende Arten gibt und das macht mich umso trauriger, denn sie sind zwar total vernetzt und könnten alle Zusammenhänge im Netz nachlesen aber sie wollen sich gar nicht damit beschäftigen. Ameisen sind ja staatenbildend und jedes Individuum hat seine ganz spezielle Aufgabe - es gibt Arbeiter, Wächter, Soldaten und sogar Babysitter, usw.
Das Blattlauszüchten ist eine weit verbreitete Eigenschaft. Sie transportieren sogar manchmal Läuse zu bestimmten Pflanzen, um sie zu kultivieren und vor Fressfeinden wie z.B. Marienkäfer (larven) oder Ohrwürmer zu beschützen. Das ist echt ein dolles Ding, wie unerschrocken und stark diese kleinen Kerle sind.

Insekten sind im Grunde die stillen Herrscher unseres Planeten - hier in Deutschland sind sie leider mittlerweile durch Pestizide und andere Umweltgifte stark dezimiert. Ich kenne die genauen Zahlen nicht aber man geht wohl von über 70% aus...



compisucher schrieb:


> Unsere Schweinchen...
> 
> Jeden Tag gibt es einen 2 h Spaziergang in freier Natur.
> 
> ...





compisucher schrieb:


> Wir kaufen alle zwei Jahre 2 Stück und genau so lange dürfen die Schweinchen alles machen, was denen Spass macht.
> 
> Rumtoben, Ball spielen, suhlen, Hühner jagen, mit den Hunden sich raufen usw.
> 
> ...



Finde es wirklich klasse, wie ihr das mit euren Schweinen macht - Hut ab!

Man bekommt eine ganz andere Wertschätzung für das Tier, was man letztendlich verwerten möchte und wie du schon sagst: es wird nichts verschwendet, denn das haben die Geschöpfe nicht verdient. Wenn man etwas zum Töten und Essen züchtet, sollte man auch dafür sorgen, dass der Tod nicht die Entsorgung in der Mülltonne bedeutet. Da die Konsumenten von industriell produzierten Lebensmitteln so gut wie keinen Kontakt mehr zum Ursprungsprodukt mehr haben wird das alles verschleiert und dadurch sinkt die Hemmschwelle deutlich - mann musste dem getöteten und zerlegten Tier ja nicht vorher in die Augen schauen...

Danke für euer Engagement für vernachlässigte Tiere - die armen Seelen haben Besseres verdient und zum Glück gibt es Menschen, die das erkennen und sich eine schöne Zeit für die Outsider wünschen. Meiner Erfahrung nach haben diese Hunde, Katzen usw. meist den loyalsten Charakter, denn sie merken genau, dass man ihnen helfen möchte und sie werden nie wieder von deiner Seite weichen 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Welche Tiere ich auch faszinierend finde sind Dinosaurier.  *Die größten Tiere die jemals auf dem Land gelebt haben.*
> Leider sind sie schon lange ausgestorben. Aber ansonsten gäbe es uns wohl heute auch nicht.
> Ich habe auch mal wieder Lust einen Dinosaurier Park zu besuchen oder Museum.
> Früher hatte ich als Kind auch ein paar Bücher über Dinos.



Ich finde Dinosaurier auch klasse - das muss eine krasse Zeit gewesen sein. Ich liebe die Dokus über sie und laut aktuellen Erkenntnissen hatten wohl viele Dinoarten Federn und sind nahe mit den heutigen Vögeln verwandt. Hätte damals nicht eine große Naturkatastrophe fast alles Leben ausgelöscht, wären die Dinos heute bestimmt noch am Start und würden die Welt dominieren. "Überbleibsel" aus der Zeit wie z.B. Krokodile gibt es ja noch... Sie sind perfekt abgestimmte Jäger - daher passt "Überbleibsel" nicht!

Das vermutlich massivste Lebewesen aller Zeiten lebt heute noch und ist übrigens der Blauwal: Länge bis zu 33 Meter mit einem Gewicht von etwa 200 Tonnen! Was für tolle Geschöpfe es doch gibt - und perfekt auf den Lebensraum abgestimmt 

Ich bin mal wieder beim Thema Größe angelangt 

Schaut mal hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die große Amazonas-Seerose. Sie hat derart große Blätter, dass sie sogar ein kleines Kind tragen könnte. Das Bild habe ich in den Royal Botanic Gardens in Kew, London gemacht. Das ist einer der größten botanischen Gärten der Welt und dort gibt es das "Waterlily House", wo diese Pflanze lebt. Die Sammlung an Pflanzen in Kew ist so gigantisch, dass ich jedes Jahr bei meinen Besuchen immer neues entdecken kann und immer mehr dazulernen darf. Es gibt dort quasi alles, was das Gärtnerherz begehrt. Im Moment hat dort auch noch ein Künstler, der mit Glas arbeitet, seine Exponate ausgestellt und gekonnt in die Pflanzen eingefügt - sobald die Bilder geordnet sind, werde ich die schönsten zeigen...


----------



## lefskij (3. Mai 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mir die Zeit, und gehe 3-4 mal im Jahr Pilze suchen (sofern das Wetter mitspielt).
> 
> Mit den kleinen " fast Enkeln" macht das immer wieder Spaß.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, dass Pilze wohl zu den ältesten Lebewesen der Welt gehören... Und nicht nur das: Sie können sogar die größten zusammenhängenden Organismen bilden.

Eine Hallimasch-Art bildet eine neun Quadratkilometer (900 Hektar) große Kolonie und ist somit eines der größten Lebewesen des Planeten... Hallimasche – Wikipedia

Das ist schon sehr beeindruckend und noch fantastischer ist die Tatsache, dass Pilze symbiotische Verbindungen zu Bäumen eingehen: Stichwort Mykorrhiza... Diese Verbindungen tauschen Nährstoffe aus und erstrecken sich über den gesamten Waldboden - Bäume bekommen Wasser und Grundnährstoffe und die Pilze erhalten von den Bäumen Zucker durch deren Photosynthese... Tolle Leistung 

Dann gibt es noch Pilzarten, die psychoaktiv wirken - d.h. sie werden als Droge verwendet. Ich habe einst mal ein Pilzmuseum besucht und der Leiter berichtete: Pantherpilze - mit dem Fliegenpilz verwandt - wurden von den Germanen benutzt, um übermenschliche Kräfte zu entwickeln. Ein Mann konnte dadurch ein Boot tragen, dass sechs Männer nicht anheben konnten. Er trug es eine bestimmte Strecke und brach danach tot zusammen...

Dann gibt es noch die Schleimpilze und bei denen kann man schon fast von Intelligenz sprechen: Ein Schleimpilz ist in der Lage den kürzesten Weg durch ein Labyrinth zu einer Futterquelle zu finden.

Hier ein Video: YouTube

EDIT: Schleimpilze können sogar schlauer als Menschen sein - zumindest, was die Streckenführung angeht...

YouTube


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2019)

lefskij schrieb:


> Im ersten halben Jahr hatte ich nur einen Wellensittich, da ich aber von der Schwarmbildung dieser Vögel wusste, besorgte ich dann auch eine Dame für meinen Junggesellen. Für mein Empfinden war das Männchen beim Kauf noch viel zu jung... die Nasenhaut war noch farblos und sie wurde erst nach etwa zwei, drei Wochen blau. Das ist wohl das sicherste Merkmal eines männlichen Wellies.
> Da er die Anfangszeit alleine mit mir war, hat sicher zu unserer intensiven Bindung beigetragen. Ich ließ ihn nach Feierabend auch immer ein paar Runden durch die Wohnung fliegen aber er wollte dann lieber mit mir spielen und am Haaransatz rumknabbern. Am besten hat ihm Taschentuchzerfetzen gefallen und Gitterball mit Glöckchen duch die Gegend werfen. Das Weibchen war erst sehr zurückhaltend aber mit der Zeit schaute sich "Lola" die Zutraulichkeit von "Kuki" ab und sie gingen gemeinsam auf mich los...
> 
> 
> ...


Unser Wellensittich "Tony" ist 10 Jahre alt. Sein Weibchen "Sally" jünger. Das haben wir nachgekauft nachdem sein früheres Weibchen verstorben ist.
Wenn wir mehr Platz hätten würde ich eine Voliere bauen und noch mehr Wellensittiche halten.




> Welche Ameisenart diese Kundin meinte, konnte sie mir sowieso nicht sagen. Solche Ignoranten wissen gar nicht, dass es tausende Arten gibt und das macht mich umso trauriger, denn sie sind zwar total vernetzt und könnten alle Zusammenhänge im Netz nachlesen aber sie wollen sich gar nicht damit beschäftigen. Ameisen sind ja staatenbildend und jedes Individuum hat seine ganz spezielle Aufgabe - es gibt Arbeiter, Wächter, Soldaten und sogar Babysitter, usw.
> Das Blattlauszüchten ist eine weit verbreitete Eigenschaft. Sie transportieren sogar manchmal Läuse zu bestimmten Pflanzen, um sie zu kultivieren und vor Fressfeinden wie z.B. Marienkäfer (larven) oder Ohrwürmer zu beschützen. Das ist echt ein dolles Ding, wie unerschrocken und stark diese kleinen Kerle sind.


Ich finde Ameisen sehr interessant. Auch Waldameisen. Die "Polizei des Waldes".  Sie fangen sehr viele Forstschädlinge und sorgen dafür das im Wald ein natürliches Gleichgewicht beibehalten wird.



> Insekten sind im Grunde die stillen Herrscher unseres Planeten - hier in Deutschland sind sie leider mittlerweile durch Pestizide und andere Umweltgifte stark dezimiert. Ich kenne die genauen Zahlen nicht aber man geht wohl von über 70% aus...


Ja das ist sehr schade. Und auch für uns problematisch im Hinblick auf bestäubende Insekten.

Außerdem werden auch Vögel weniger, wenn es weniger Insekten zu fangen gibt.



> Ich finde Dinosaurier auch klasse - das muss eine krasse Zeit gewesen sein. Ich liebe die Dokus über sie und laut aktuellen Erkenntnissen hatten wohl viele Dinoarten Federn und sind nahe mit den heutigen Vögeln verwandt. Hätte damals nicht eine große Naturkatastrophe fast alles Leben ausgelöscht, wären die Dinos heute bestimmt noch am Start und würden die Welt dominieren. "Überbleibsel" aus der Zeit wie z.B. Krokodile gibt es ja noch... Sie sind perfekt abgestimmte Jäger - daher passt "Überbleibsel" nicht!


Zumindest bei den Raptoren geht man davon aus das sie Federn hatten. Beim T-Rex und Co weiß ich es nicht.
Wenn ich eine Zeitreise machen könnte, würde ich mir diese Welt von damals mal angucken.



> Das vermutlich massivste Lebewesen aller Zeiten lebt heute noch und ist übrigens der Blauwal: Länge bis zu 33 Meter mit einem Gewicht von etwa 200 Tonnen! Was für tolle Geschöpfe es doch gibt - und perfekt auf den Lebensraum abgestimmt


Ja und die können wohl sehr alt werden.
Blauwale gehören zu den Bartenwalen. Die filtern mit ihren Barten das Wasser nach Plankton. Dazu gehören auch Buckelwale und Finnwale.
Die andere Gruppe sind die Zahnwale zu denen Delfine, Orcas und Pottwale gehören.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Mai 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Und natürlich die gesetzliche Höchstgrenze beachten ,



Selbstverständlich,

bei regelrechten "Pilzschwemmen" wird aber schon mal etwas mehr rausgeschleppt.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2019)

Bei Pilzen bin ich vorsichtig. Alleine würde die nicht sammeln.
Wenn dann nur mit jemanden der sich auskennt.
Ansonsten esse ich Pilze sehr gerne.
Schöner Effekt ist auch dabei man kommt in die Natur.
Gerade im Sommer, wenn es wärmer ist, bemerkt man die Kühlung des Waldes richtig.
Und man kann viele Tiere beobachten. Das ist angenehm.

Großen Respekt habe ich auch vor Tierfilmern. Was die manchmal für eine Geduld haben müssen bis mal was vor die Kamera kommt.
Oder sich auch in gefährliche Situationen begeben um für uns schöne Bilder zu machen.
Bei Tier - und Naturdokus kann ich immer schön entspannen!
Die BBC Dokus gefallen mir auch sehr gut.
"Unser blauer Planet" usw.


----------



## pedi (3. Mai 2019)

solche dokus sehe ich auch sehr gerne.
am liebsten sind mir allerdings dokus über das allgäu und ähnliche besondere landschaften in deutschland, z.b. bodensee, bayerischer wald, schwarzwald, die rhön usw.
eine der beeindruckensten doku war die über das hohe fenn, war ausserordentlich faszinierend.
im tv wird soviel schmarrn wiederholt, auf die idee die kritschen dokus von horst stern einmal zu wiederholen, kommt leider keiner der verantwortlichen.
es wäre heute dringender denn je.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Bei Pilzen bin ich vorsichtig. Alleine würde die nicht sammeln.
> Wenn dann nur mit jemanden der sich auskennt.
> Ansonsten esse ich Pilze sehr gerne.
> Schöner Effekt ist auch dabei man kommt in die Natur.
> ...



Richtig,

auch in Wirtschaftswäldern kann man heutzutage eine Menge erleben. 

Pilze suchen ist geil, als Großstadtmensch kann ich da auch mal ein paar Stunden abschalten. 

Frei gesammelt, und frisch zubereitet, ist das ein Hochgenuss.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Frei gesammelt, und frisch zubereitet, ist das ein Hochgenuss.



Ich weiß nicht. Alle würgen, wenn im Dschungel Hoden gegessen werden, aber bei Pilzen sehen wir das nicht so eng.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Alle würgen, wenn im Dschungel Hoden gegessen werden, aber bei Pilzen sehen wir das nicht so eng.


Naja, das ist doch was ganz anderes.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, das ist doch was ganz anderes.



Es geht um Fruchtkörper.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um Fruchtkörper.


Jetzt wirst du aber ganz schön eklig.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Alle würgen, wenn im Dschungel Hoden gegessen werden, aber bei Pilzen sehen wir das nicht so eng.



Ich esse auch keine Hoden. 

Pilze schmecken nun mal lecker,
Ihr dürft halt nur nicht den uralten Mist kaufen,
welcher auch den Märkten verkauft wird. 

Frisch gesammelt, am gleichen Tag gesäubert,
zubereitet mit Butter und Petersilie. 

Alleine dieses Geschmackserlebnis, ist unbeschreiblich ...


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Jetzt wirst du aber ganz schön eklig.



Wobei ich den Thread titel schon etwas kritisieren muss. 
Pilze sind weder Pflanzen noch Tiere und etc. sind sie erst recht nicht. 
Sie sind das dritte Reich der Eukaryoten.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2019)

Und mal paar gesucht als Flachländler?


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei ich den Thread titel schon etwas kritisieren muss.
> Pilze sind weder Pflanzen noch Tiere und etc. sind sie erst recht nicht.
> Sie sind das dritte Reich der Eukaryoten.


"Biologie" beinhaltet ja alles  organische Leben.

Edit: UN-Bericht : Eine Million Arten vom Aussterben bedroht | tagesschau.de

Von 8 Millionen bekannten Arten sind 1 Million Arten vom aussterben bedroht. Und das wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich durch den Menschen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2019)

Auch der Wald wird trotz Klimawandel immer weiter abgeholzt: Tandem-X des DLR: Erste einheitliche Waldkarte der Erde | heise online

Mehr als die Hälfte des weltweiten Bestands wurde durch Abholzung seit Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts bereits gerodet.


----------



## lefskij (8. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Bei Pilzen bin ich vorsichtig. Alleine würde die nicht sammeln.
> Wenn dann nur mit jemanden der sich auskennt.
> Ansonsten esse ich Pilze sehr gerne.
> Schöner Effekt ist auch dabei man kommt in die Natur.
> ...



Ich bin auch ein großer Dokumentationen-Fan... Kennt ihr die recht neue Reihe mit Will Smith als Moderator? "One Strange Rock"...

Zuerst dachte ich ja - hmm... so ein Hollywood-Gedöns - aber seit den ersten paar Minuten war ich absolut gebannt. Wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt, schaut euch das mal an. Die erste Staffel hat zehn Folgen und ist in der ZDF-Mediathek zu sehen... One Strange Rock - Unsere Erde: Atem - ZDFmediathek

Dann gibt es noch "Home" - einer der besten und zugleich beklemmendsten und emotionalsten Dokumentationsfilme, die ich je gesehen habe. Habe hier leider nur eine eine Youtube-Quelle in ziemlich mieser Qualität aber sie ist es wert: YouTube

Fantastische Aufnahmen und man ist fast zu Tränen gerührt 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig,
> 
> auch in Wirtschaftswäldern kann man heutzutage eine Menge erleben.
> 
> ...



Allein das Genießen von Wäldern und Wiesen und das Erkennen und Schätzen von Lebensformen, die anders sind als wir, rechne ich jedem sehr hoch an. Das gilt auch Pilzsammlern, denn sie sind geduldig und haben ihre Augen für das Wesentliche geöffnet. Das ist in der heutigen Zeit ein enormer Vorteil gegenüber den meisten Zeitgenossen...

Da fällt mir ein Zitat von Alexander von Humboldt ein - mein persönlicher Held, ein Universalgelehrter, der mal eben den südamerikanischen Kontinent erforscht hat und zahllose Spezies entdeckt und erfoscht hat... "Die gefährlichste aller Weltanschauungen ist die der Leute, welche die Welt nie angeschaut haben."



Headcrash schrieb:


> "Biologie" beinhaltet ja alles  organische Leben.
> 
> Edit: UN-Bericht : Eine Million Arten vom Aussterben bedroht | tagesschau.de
> 
> Von 8 Millionen bekannten Arten sind 1 Million Arten vom aussterben bedroht. Und das wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich durch den Menschen.



Das sind Fakten, die ich am liebsten nie erfahren hätte, wahrscheinlich werden wir es nicht verhindern können, dass die meisten Arten austerben werden. Was mich irgendwie zufriedenstellt ist die Tatsache, dass die Natur es immer wieder schaffen wird, aus dem Nichts neu zu entstehen und die Arten und die Diversität nur so sprudelt. Der Funke des Lebens wurde vor langer Zeit entfacht und es wird bei den perfekten Bedingungen auf unserem Planeten immer wieder geschehen, dass die Lebensformen sich anpassen und neu entwickeln...

Auch wenn wir es leider (vielleicht) nicht mehr miterleben werden...



DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch der Wald wird trotz Klimawandel immer weiter abgeholzt: Tandem-X des DLR: Erste einheitliche Waldkarte der Erde | heise online
> 
> Mehr als die Hälfte des weltweiten Bestands wurde durch Abholzung seit Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts bereits gerodet.



Das ist ein sehr gutes Schaubild - danke dafür 

Man muss sich das mal vorstellen: Es werden pro Jahr etwa 30 Millionen Hektar Wald abgeholzt. Das sind fast 90% der Landfläche Deutschlands und die wird jedes Jahr vernichtet.

Dadurch wird der Boden nachhaltig zerstört, denn dieser erodiert und sämtliche Nährstoffe werden fortgewaschen und ein wieder Aufforsten ist nicht mehr möglich - zumindest nicht so schnell. Unser Boden ist das Wichtigste, was wir haben, denn nur bei einer gesunden Humusschicht kann Pflanzenwachstum in seiner besten Form gedeihen. Wir haben keine Chance zu bestehen, wenn wir das nicht begreifen, denn Kunstdünger ist keine langfristige Lösung.  Das meiste von ihm wird sowieso weggespült. Nur ein gesunder Boden kann uns ernähren...!

Jetzt wird es aber Zeit für etwas Erbauliches und daher zeige ich euch jetzt - wie versprochen - ein paar Bilder aus den "Royal Botanical Gardens" in London...

Das "Waterlily-House" kennt ihr ja schon, nur jetzt mit den Glas-Skulpturen von Dale Chihuly (diesmal ohne die große Amazonas Seerose, denn die wächst noch nicht aus dem Wasser):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das "Temperate-House" mit seinen Baumfarmen und wärmeliebenden Pflanzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch ein paar Bilder im Freien:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Schluss noch dieses Gesicht - beachtet mal die Struktur - das sind Blätter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Und hier noch ein Bild, das so richtig psychedelic ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2019)

Mal noch was zu den Tieren:
https://www.br.de/nachrichten/deuts...el-tierleid-deutschlands-kranke-kuehe,RPo00FU

230 Eier isst jeder Deutsche im Jahr – statistisch gesehen. Und obwohl  Gesundheit und Tierschutz den meisten Menschen wichtig sind, greifen sie  nicht etwa zum Bio-Ei, sondern zu günstigeren Alternativen. Laut einem  Gutachten des Bundeslandwirtschaftsministeriums wollen 80 Prozent der  Verbraucher gesundes Fleisch und Eier von Tieren, die nicht leiden  müssen. Aber die Realität sieht anders aus: Die Deutschen kaufen  hauptsächlich Eier aus Bodenhaltung. Und auch Käfigeier werden  massenweise noch produziert und gegessen. Fertigprodukte, Kantinenessen  und der Bäcker von nebenan – viele Unternehmen setzen aus Kostengründen  auf das billige Käfig-Ei. 
Die Dokumentation zeigt mit exklusiven  Bildern aus der größten Eierproduktionsstätte Nordeuropas: Käfighaltung  ist in vielen Ländern der EU noch Alltag und auch wir in Deutschland  profitieren davon. Sie macht deutlich, was das für Tiere, die Umwelt und  letztlich auch für unsere Gesundheit bedeutet. Aber nicht allein die  Eierproduktion, auch die stetig steigende Nachfrage nach Hähnchenbrust  & Co. fördert die Massentierhaltung – mit Auswirkungen bis nach  Afrika. 
So stößt das Filmteam in Ghana auf tiefgefrorene  Billighühner aus Europa, leere Hühnerställe und große Armut. „Unsere  Agrarpolitik in Europa erzeugt auf der anderen Seite der Welt Flucht“,  sagt die SPD-Europaabgeordnete Maria Noichl. Mit Hilfe von Pionieren für  artgerechte Tierhaltung zeigt „Armes Huhn - armer Mensch“ aber auch  Alternativen zur Massentierhaltung, lässt Politiker, Hühnerbarone,  Landwirte, Tierschützer und Verbraucher zu Wort kommen und zeichnet so  ein vielschichtiges Bild vom komplexen System der Eier- und  Hühnerfleischproduktion mit seinen Auswirkungen, Widersprüchen und  seinen gesellschaftlichen und finanziellen Herausforderungen.

Armes Huhn - armer Mensch - Vom Fruehstuecksei zur Wirtschaftsflucht | ARTE


----------



## Teacup (8. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal noch was zu den Tieren:
> https://www.br.de/nachrichten/deuts...el-tierleid-deutschlands-kranke-kuehe,RPo00FU
> 
> 230 Eier isst jeder Deutsche im Jahr – statistisch gesehen. Und obwohl  Gesundheit und Tierschutz den meisten Menschen wichtig sind, greifen sie  nicht etwa zum Bio-Ei, sondern zu günstigeren Alternativen. Laut einem  Gutachten des Bundeslandwirtschaftsministeriums wollen 80 Prozent der  Verbraucher gesundes Fleisch und Eier von Tieren, die nicht leiden  müssen. Aber die Realität sieht anders aus: Die Deutschen kaufen  hauptsächlich Eier aus Bodenhaltung. Und auch Käfigeier werden  massenweise noch produziert und gegessen. Fertigprodukte, Kantinenessen  und der Bäcker von nebenan – viele Unternehmen setzen aus Kostengründen  auf das billige Käfig-Ei.



So ganz klar ist mir die Aussage nicht.
Bezieht sich das nur auf die gekauften Eier oder auch auf alle Produkte, die mit Eiern hergestellt werden? Ich selbst kaufe nur Bio Eier oder bekomme welche vom glücklichen Huhn ohne Zertifikat aus der Nachbarschaft, achte aber jetzt beim Bäcker oder Produkten wie Speiseeis nicht auf Bioeier. Ich glaube das wird auch gar nicht ausgewiesen - aber man möge mich da korrigieren.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2019)

Wenn das Produkt Bio ist, müssen natürlich auch die Zutaten Bio sein. 
Beim normalen fertig Fraß stammen die Eier gewöhnlich aus dem Hühner-K Z.

_Scheiß Uploadfilter._


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn das Produkt Bio ist, müssen natürlich auch die Zutaten Bio sein_._


Also ich habe mehrfach gelesen und gehört das Bio eben nicht gleich Bio ist. Und man genau hingucken muß.

Auch ist Bodenhaltung trotzdem noch Tierquälerei. Weil die Tiere auf engen Raum zusammengepfercht sind.
Freilandhaltung soll da besser sein.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Also ich habe mehrfach gelesen und gehört das Bio eben nicht gleich Bio ist. Und man genau hingucken muß.



Es gibt verschiedene Standards. Der Grundstandard ist das EU-Bio (siehe 3. Spalte). Bioland hat so ziemlich die höchsten Anforderungen. Demeter geht dann schon in die Esoterische Richtung. (Ernte bei Vollmond usw.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bio, oeko, regional: Welche Bio-Siegel wirklich bio sind – BUND e.V.


----------



## Teacup (8. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn das Produkt Bio ist, müssen natürlich auch die Zutaten Bio sein.
> Beim normalen fertig Fraß stammen die Eier gewöhnlich aus dem Hühner-K Z.



Ja, aber die Haltung der Hühner wird jetzt nicht explizit erwähnt, wenn Eier zu den Zutaten gehören. Außer eben, wie Du schon sagst, das Produkt erhält ein Siegel und muss daher Bio für ganze die Produktionskette garantieren.
Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt beim Bäcker auch nie drüber nachgedacht, weil ich Brötchen vom Bäcker nichts unter "normalem Fertigfraß" abgelegt hatte. Beim Metzger schon, weil da Bio- und Regionalprodukte extra gekennzeichnet sind, aber beim Bäcker wird wohl weder die Milch, noch die Eier oder das Getreide Bio sein. 
Hier in der Gegend würde es wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass man sich entscheiden muss, ob man den Regionalen-Nicht-Bio-Bäcker oder die Nicht-Regional-Bio-Supermarktkette unterstützt.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Also ich habe mehrfach gelesen und gehört das Bio eben nicht gleich Bio ist. Und man genau hingucken muß.
> 
> Auch ist Bodenhaltung trotzdem noch Tierquälerei. Weil die Tiere auf engen Raum zusammengepfercht sind.
> Freilandhaltung soll da besser sein.



Es gibt diverse Siegel, die ähnliches versprechen oder nichts versprechen, aber die Optik nachmachen. Das ist in der Tat etwas unübersichtlich.

Edit: Siehe Post über mir...


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2019)

Wenn die Produzenten nicht durch Regeln und Gesetze zu etwas gezwungen werden wird halt das billigste verwendet.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt verschiedene Standards. Der Grundstandard ist das EU-Bio (siehe 3. Spalte). Bioland hat so ziemlich die höchsten Anforderungen. Demeter geht dann schon in die Esoterische Richtung. (Ernte bei Vollmond usw.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und dann gibt es, soviel ich weiß, auch nochmal erhebliche Unterschiede zwischen Boden - und Freilandhaltung.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2019)

Theoretisch schon. In der Praxis sieht es deutlich schlechter aus:
Die Anstalt vom 18. Dezember 2018 - ZDFmediathek

Käfighaltung wurde in Deutschland übrigens vor 20 Jahren vom BVerfG verboten. Eier aus den Niederlanden o.ä. können aber trotzdem aus Käfighaltung kommen.
Allerdings gibt es zum zweiten Verbot des BVerfG leider Übergangsfristen bis 2025.


----------



## pedi (8. Mai 2019)

und diese übergangsfristen werden nochmals verlängert, wenn die lobbyisten nur laut genug rumjammen und plärren.
sitzen genügend in den entsprechenden stellen.
das gilt für die ganze industrie.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2019)

Wobei die Klöckner selber die oberste Lobbyistin ist.
Kloeckner ein Jahr im Amt: Bloss kein Zwang | tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2019)

Ja, da hat sich die richtige in den Sessel gesetzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es, soviel ich weiß, auch nochmal erhebliche Unterschiede zwischen Boden - und Freilandhaltung.



Bio ist immer auch Freiland, geschlossene Stallhaltung ist nur in Ausnahmefällen erlaubt, wenn es das Land halt wegen Säuchengefahr (Hühnergrippe) vorschreibt. Aber selbst Freiland ist nicht gleich Freiland. Da die Konsumenten da beim Einzelkauf mittlerweile drauf achten, gibt es schon eine gewisse Menge an Hühnern mit der Möglichkeit, nach draußen zu gehen. Aber Großproduzenten, auch Bio, halten sehr viele Hühner in einem großen Stall (respektive in einem Gebäude mit "mehreren Ställen", um den Verordnungen gerecht zu werden) und davor ist dann eben "Freiland".

Komplett frei. Kein Baum, keine Strauch. Hühner haben (nicht zu unrecht) Angst vor Greifvögeln und meiden offenes Land ohne Deckung. Bei solchen Hühnerfarmen hat man dann 20x50 m = 1000 m² saftiges Gras für 6000 Hühner, die sitzen aber alle auf dem freigescharten Sand 10 m rund um den Stalleingang, weil sie sich nicht weiter trauen.


----------



## lefskij (10. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Klöckner selber die oberste Lobbyistin ist.
> Kloeckner ein Jahr im Amt: Bloss kein Zwang | tagesschau.de



Hehe, ja genau. Da gibt es auch einen netten Artikel in der taz: Ein Jahr im Landwirtschaftsministerium: Die grosse Kloeckner-Show - taz.de



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, da hat sich die richtige in den Sessel gesetzt.



Noch besser hat es unsere Umweltministerin im Bund getroffen... Svenja Schulze ist meine persönliche Antiheldin. Wo bekommen die bloß diese ganzen Vollpfosten her?

Hier ein Auszug aus der "Heute-Show" vom 26.04.2019 >https://ch.vlip.lv/video/1B8Lx6PyM9ZaNC0%3D.html<... Ab Minute 5:00 wird Bio-Methan vorgestellt und ab Minute 5:35 kann man Frau Schulzes Kommentar dazu hören... 

Die kompletten 10:15 Minuten sind aber schon eine Offenbarung und eine Ode an die ganzen Spinner in diesem Kasperle-Theater. Schaut sie euch ruhig komplett an...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bio ist immer auch Freiland, geschlossene Stallhaltung ist nur in Ausnahmefällen erlaubt, wenn es das Land halt wegen Säuchengefahr (Hühnergrippe) vorschreibt. Aber selbst Freiland ist nicht gleich Freiland. Da die Konsumenten da beim Einzelkauf mittlerweile drauf achten, gibt es schon eine gewisse Menge an Hühnern mit der Möglichkeit, nach draußen zu gehen. Aber Großproduzenten, auch Bio, halten sehr viele Hühner in einem großen Stall (respektive in einem Gebäude mit "mehreren Ställen", um den Verordnungen gerecht zu werden) und davor ist dann eben "Freiland".
> 
> Komplett frei. Kein Baum, keine Strauch. Hühner haben (nicht zu unrecht) Angst vor Greifvögeln und meiden offenes Land ohne Deckung. Bei solchen Hühnerfarmen hat man dann 20x50 m = 1000 m² saftiges Gras für 6000 Hühner, die sitzen aber alle auf dem freigescharten Sand 10 m rund um den Stalleingang, weil sie sich nicht weiter trauen.



Du hast absolut Recht und im Prinzip müsste man den Betrieb, bei dem man kauft, schon begutachten und ich bin immer begeistert, wenn ein Erzeuger das zulässt. Mein Stammfleischer hat z.B. einen Tag der offenen Tür gemacht und dabei gleichzeitig den Niedersächsischen Nachhaltigkeitspreis 2016 verliehen bekommen. Wir konnten alle Betriebsstätten sehen und wurden sogar mit Treckern zu allen Feldern herumgefahren. Sich ein wenig mit den Tieren, die man hält, zu beschäftigen und die Bedürfnisse zu kennen, ist natürlich von Vorteil. Nun sind aber wir "Verbraucher/innen" gefragt - die immer volle Supermarktregale wünschen... Wenn kein Brokkoli mehr da ist, muss ich halt nen Blumenkohl kaufen oder die Erdbeeren im Januar... ahh, da fällt mir was ein...

Ich war mal zufällig bei einem Stand auf dem Markt im besagten Monat (Januar - war aber nicht so kalt) und ein Kunde fragte den Obstverkäufer: "Sind diese Erdbeeren denn aus Deutschland?" - "Ja klar." sagte der Verkäufer (schmunzelnd) "Die sind aus meinem Garten!" Ich konnte mein Gelächter nicht mehr zurückhalten und dachte mir nur insgeheim: "Jeden morgen steht ein Doofer auf!"

Mal was anderes: Kennt ihr euch mit Schmetterlingen aus? Dies ist eine Weiße Baumnymphe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Falter saß etwa zehn Minuten auf meinem Gesicht und züngelte mit seinem Rüssel an meinen Hautporen - lag vielleicht an dem Billig-Aftershave von Rossmann 

Die ganzen Hobby- und Profifotografen bei dieser Schmetterlingsausstellung waren alle voll geil auf gute Aufnahmen und kamen mit ihrem Top-Equipment und legten sich auf die Lauer. Mit meiner Pocket-Kamera habe ich wohl die besten Nahaufnahmen machen können - der Rüssel der Nymphe hat aber echt gekitzelt. Musste mich arg zusammenreissen, sie nicht durch zu starkes Zucken zu vertreiben


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Komplett frei. Kein Baum, keine Strauch. Hühner haben (nicht zu unrecht) Angst vor Greifvögeln und meiden offenes Land ohne Deckung. Bei solchen Hühnerfarmen hat man dann 20x50 m = 1000 m² saftiges Gras für 6000 Hühner, die sitzen aber alle auf dem freigescharten Sand 10 m rund um den Stalleingang, weil sie sich nicht weiter trauen.



Unsere sitzen auch gerne unter einem Busch.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Komplett frei. Kein Baum, keine Strauch. Hühner haben (nicht zu unrecht) Angst vor Greifvögeln und meiden offenes Land ohne Deckung. Bei solchen Hühnerfarmen hat man dann 20x50 m = 1000 m² saftiges Gras für 6000 Hühner, die sitzen aber alle auf dem freigescharten Sand 10 m rund um den Stalleingang, weil sie sich nicht weiter trauen.



Da fehlt einfach der Hahn, denn sein Job ist es ja, die Hühner zu beschützen. Und wenn ein Greifvogel oder ein Fuchs kommt, wird der Hahn zum Tiger.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Greifvogel oder ein Fuchs kommt, wird der Hahn zum Tiger.


Und hat trotzdem keine Chance.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und hat trotzdem keine Chance.



Hast du eine Ahnung. 
Ich hab schon Hähne gesehen, die so manche Katze oder Hund weggejagt haben. Einen Hahn darfst du nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Hähne gesehen, die so manche Katze oder Hund weggejagt haben. Einen Hahn darfst du nicht unterschätzen.


Ich kenne Hähne. Meine Eltern hatten schon immer Hühner und Hähne. Die können auch agressiv werden das klar.
Aber wenn es wirklich drauf ankommt haben sie keine Chance.
Auch schon erlebt (bzw das Resultat gesehen) wie ein Marder den Hühnerstall ausgeräumt hat, da waren alle tot... einschließlich Hahn.

Edit: Wir hatten mal einen Hahn, der ist einen immer in die Hacken gesprungen, wenn man sich umgedreht hat.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Mai 2019)

lefskij schrieb:


> Noch besser hat es unsere Umweltministerin im Bund getroffen... Svenja Schulze ist meine persönliche Antiheldin. Wo bekommen die bloß diese ganzen Vollpfosten her?



Naja,

solche Posten werden ja nicht nach Fähigkeit vergeben,
sondern danach, wer rechts uns links die Konkurrenten ausgestochen hat.
Also, nach unten treten, noch oben schleimen. 

Und dann musst Du auch zufällig das richtige Parteibuch besitzen. 

Das beste Beispiel ist doch unsere Verteitigungs-Uschi

Ursula von der Leyen – Wikipedia,

hat auch von nix eine Ahnung. 

Wenn man solche Posten mit richtigen Profis besetzten würde,

könnte der Staat zig Milliarden sparen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Wir hatten mal einen Hahn, der ist einen immer in die Hacken gesprungen, wenn man sich umgedreht hat.



Ich hab schon Hunde gesehen, die dich blöd angeguckt haben, aber sonst nichts taten.
Verblödung gibt es auch im Tierreich.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Hunde gesehen, die dich blöd angeguckt haben, aber sonst nichts taten.
> Verblödung gibt es auch im Tierreich.


Sei froh das sie dir nicht ans Bein gepinkelt haben.


----------



## lefskij (13. Mai 2019)

Hier habe ich ein paar Bilder von Schmuckschildkröten gefunden...

Die beiden lassen es sich richtig gut gehen und chillen ausgiebig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sieht ganz schwer nach meiner Sonntagsposition auf dem Sofa aus


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2019)

Schildkröten finde ich auch sehr interessant. 

Die großen Galapagos Schildkröten können fast 200 Jahre alt werden: Galapagos-Riesenschildkroete – Wikipedia

Die größten Schildkröten sind jedoch die Lederschildkröten:Lederschildkroete – Wikipedia
Leider ist ihr Bestand wegen Jagd und Plastikmüll gefährdet.

Edit: Die Elstern sind bei uns schon wieder auf der Lauer. Bei der Nachbarin hängt ein Meisenkasten wo Kohlmeisen Junge drin sind. Das dauert nicht mehr lange dann fliegen die aus.
Da warten die nur drauf.


----------



## lefskij (13. Mai 2019)

Das mit den Schildkröten ist echt schlimm, gerade beim Schlüpfen der Meeresschildkröten geht meist vieles schief. Wenn die Kleinen aus dem Sand krabbeln (die Eier wurden von den Weibchen an bestimmten Stränden abgelegt), wollen sie gleich ins Wasser laufen und das geschieht meist nachts bei Vollmond.

Dadurch dass sich die Lütten am Mondlicht orientieren, um das Meer zu finden und an den bevorzugten Stränden mittlerweile größere Städte zu finden sind, bringt die urbane Lichtverschmutzung die kleinen Kerle durcheinander und sie laufen in die falsche Richtung...



Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Die Elstern sind bei uns schon wieder auf der Lauer. Bei der Nachbarin hängt ein Meisenkasten wo Kohlmeisen Junge drin sind. Das dauert nicht mehr lange dann fliegen die aus.
> Da warten die nur drauf.



Das sind Eigenarten der Elstern, die ich auch nicht leiden kann. Aber denen kann es genauso ergehen. Letzten Sommer hatten wir in unserem Garten ein Elsternnest in einer 15 Meter hohen Fichte. Die Jungvögel waren schon sehr weit entwickelt und plötzlich sind ein paar Rabenkrähen aufgetaucht. Die Schreie der Elsterneltern waren markerschütternd, denn sie versuchten verzweifelt ihre Jungen zu verteidigen.

Die Krähen haben ein Junges nach dem anderen aus dem Nest geholt, schließlich wurde es totenstill und ich wusste, das keines überlebt hatte. Letztendlich macht kein Lebewesen so etwas ohne triftigen Grund, die Krähen hatten sicher auch Junge zu versorgen.

Kein Lebewesen ausser einem - und das sind wir Menschen...


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2019)

lefskij schrieb:


> Das sind Eigenarten der Elstern, die ich auch nicht leiden kann. Aber denen kann es genauso ergehen. Letzten Sommer hatten wir in unserem Garten ein Elsternnest in einer 15 Meter hohen Fichte. Die Jungvögel waren schon sehr weit entwickelt und plötzlich sind ein paar Rabenkrähen aufgetaucht. Die Schreie der Elsterneltern waren markerschütternd, denn sie versuchten verzweifelt ihre Jungen zu verteidigen.
> 
> Die Krähen haben ein Junges nach dem anderen aus dem Nest geholt, schließlich wurde es totenstill und ich wusste, das keines überlebt hatte. Letztendlich macht kein Lebewesen so etwas ohne triftigen Grund, die Krähen hatten sicher auch Junge zu versorgen.
> 
> Kein Lebewesen ausser einem - und das sind wir Menschen...


Das ist die Natur (auch wenn es auf uns manchmal grausam oder unschön wirkt). Tiere töten nur zum überleben.
Bösartigkeit geht nur vom Menschen aus.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist die Natur (auch wenn es auf uns manchmal grausam oder unschön wirkt). Tiere töten nur zum überleben.
> Bösartigkeit geht nur vom Menschen aus.



Da würde ich vorsichtig sein.
Man hat schon Affen gesehen, die ein Nachbarvolk überfallen und alle dort lebenden Affen getötet haben.
Dann gibt es Schwertwale, die die Jungen von anderen Walen töten ohne sie zu essen.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da würde ich vorsichtig sein.
> Man hat schon Affen gesehen, die ein Nachbarvolk überfallen und alle dort lebenden Affen getötet haben.
> Dann gibt es Schwertwale, die die Jungen von anderen Walen töten ohne sie zu essen.


Ausnahmen gibt es. Aber ob da ein Plan hintersteckt?
Oder ist es eher ein agressiver Trieb? Oder Jagdtrieb?


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ausnahmen gibt es. Aber ob da ein Plan hintersteckt?
> Oder ist es eher ein agressiver Trieb? Oder Jagdtrieb?



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es darum geht, Fressfeide zu bekämpfen.
Ein Löwe tötet ja auch gerne mal die Jungen eines Geparden.


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Löwe tötet ja auch gerne mal die Jungen eines Geparden.


Ein Löwe tötet auch die Nachkommen eines anderen Löwenmännchens wenn er das Rudel übernimmt.
Wohl um durchzusetzen das seine Gene verbreitet werden.
Aber das geschieht ja eher nicht bewußt, sondern  instinktiv.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Mai 2019)

Habe gestern zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit wieder einen Fuchs gesehen. Die sind irgendwie rar geworden.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Habe gestern zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit wieder einen Fuchs gesehen. Die sind irgendwie rar geworden.



Hat sich ein Manta Fahrer einen ganzen Fuchs an die Antenne gepappt?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat sich ein Manta Fahrer einen ganzen Fuchs an die Antenne gepappt?


Nein, die sind mittlerweile zum Glück noch seltener als Füchse zu sichten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es darum geht, Fressfeide zu bekämpfen.
> Ein Löwe tötet ja auch gerne mal die Jungen eines Geparden.



Bei den mir von Affen bekannten Fällen kann man sogar recht klar von Territorialkonflikten sprechen, allerdings weit über (reichlich verfügbare) Nahrung hinaus. Ob Krieg nun soviel weniger Boshaft ist, sei dahingestellt.

Von großen Tümmlern sind definitiv Fälle bekannt, in denen sie andere, deutlich kleinere Delphine ohne nenneswert überlappendes Nahrungsspektrum so lange gerammt haben, bis diese an inneren Blutungen gestorben sind. Das ist einfach nur Morden zum Vergnügen. Allgemein würde ich zumindest bei Primaten, Meeressäugern, Rabenvögeln und Papageien bei komplexen, länger anhaltenden und nicht allgemein typischen Verhaltensweisen nicht von fehlgeleiteten Instinkten ausgehen. Wer prinzipiell bewusst handeln kann, kann das immer - wenn er will. Kennt man ja vom Menschen.




DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Habe gestern zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit wieder einen Fuchs gesehen. Die sind irgendwie rar geworden.



Da bist du aber desinformiert...
Rotfüchse sind alles andere als rar, vielerorts sogar eher ein Problem für den Vogelschutz und zunehmend auch als Kulturfolger zu beobachten. Aber in der Nähe von Menschen verschieben sie ihren Aktivitätsphase immer weiter in die Nach hinein und allgemein gehen sie als klassische Lauerjäger vorsichtig vor, so dass man die Füchse, die da sind, nicht unbedingt leicht sieht. 
Ich hab trotzdem schon einen Nachts in Berlin über ne Hauptstraße schleichen sehen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da bist du aber desinformiert...
> Rotfüchse sind alles andere als rar, vielerorts sogar eher ein Problem für den Vogelschutz und zunehmend auch als Kulturfolger zu beobachten. Aber in der Nähe von Menschen verschieben sie ihren Aktivitätsphase immer weiter in die Nach hinein und allgemein gehen sie als klassische Lauerjäger vorsichtig vor, so dass man die Füchse, die da sind, nicht unbedingt leicht sieht.
> Ich hab trotzdem schon einen Nachts in Berlin über ne Hauptstraße schleichen sehen.


Ich bin so gut wie jeden Abend nach der Dämmerung im Wald und habe nun das erste Mal seit Jahren einen Fuchs sehen können. Wäre mir neu, dass die scheuer als Rehe, Dachse oder Wildschweine sind. Ansonsten wäre das schon ein großer Zufall, dass man auf alle anderen Tiere stößt, nur auf Füchse eben nicht.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich bin so gut wie jeden Abend nach der Dämmerung im Wald



Und ich frage lieber nicht, was du nachts im Wald machst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2019)

Scheu = hält sich fern
Fuchs = passt auf, das er nicht gesehen wird

Bei einem Wald (oder Flurgrundstück) gibt es i.d.R. einen Jagdpächter, der dir mehr sagen können müsste.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich frage lieber nicht, was du nachts im Wald machst.


Radfahren oder Spazieren. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Scheu = hält sich fern
> Fuchs = passt auf, das er nicht gesehen wird
> 
> Bei einem Wald (oder Flurgrundstück) gibt es i.d.R. einen Jagdpächter, der dir mehr sagen können müsste.


Da der Fuchs hier kaum Feinde hat, seitdem es keine Wölfe mehr gibt, wüsste ich nicht, weshalb er so sehr darauf bedacht sein sollte, nicht gesehen zu werden.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei den mir von Affen bekannten Fällen kann man sogar recht klar von Territorialkonflikten sprechen, allerdings weit über (reichlich verfügbare) Nahrung hinaus. Ob Krieg nun soviel weniger Boshaft ist, sei dahingestellt.
> 
> Von großen Tümmlern sind definitiv Fälle bekannt, in denen sie andere, deutlich kleinere Delphine ohne nenneswert überlappendes Nahrungsspektrum so lange gerammt haben, bis diese an inneren Blutungen gestorben sind. Das ist einfach nur Morden zum Vergnügen. Allgemein würde ich zumindest bei Primaten, Meeressäugern, Rabenvögeln und Papageien bei komplexen, länger anhaltenden und nicht allgemein typischen Verhaltensweisen nicht von fehlgeleiteten Instinkten ausgehen. Wer prinzipiell bewusst handeln kann, kann das immer - wenn er will. Kennt man ja vom Menschen.


Ja solche intelligenten Tiere werden wohl auch eine Art kognitives Vermögen zum Bewußtsein haben. Und können zumindest teilweise planvoll handeln.
Ich habe auch mal eine Tierdoku über Keas gesehen. Das sind die mir einzig bekannten Papageien welche auch Fleisch (Proteine) fressen.
Die plündern andere Vogelnester und töten Küken. Oder setzen sich auf die Rücken von Schafen und picken dort Fleisch raus. Im Dunkeln wenn die Schafe nichts sehen können. Das ist schon sehr fies.
Deswegen werden sie auch in Neuseeland von Schäfern abgeschossen.

Und unsere Wellensittiche können sich auch mal zwischendurch ärgern und gehässig werden. Aber insgesamt lieben sie sich!


----------



## Adi1 (15. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich frage lieber nicht, was du nachts im Wald machst.



Einfach mal nach einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag etwas runterfahren. 

Das bewirkt Wunder, und kostet gar nichts.

Leider gibts im Norden keine größeren Wälder mehr,
wurde ja vor jahrhunderten schon abgeholzt.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2019)

Genau! Das kann ich sogar bei uns auf dem Balkon (6x2m) ganz gut. Dafür brauche nicht mal weit raus. Blick in den Garten bzw die Gärten. 
Und auch immer etwas spannendes zu sehen. Da wir bei uns sehr viele Vögel haben.
Gelegentlich auch Eichhörnchen. Im Sommer Igel. Und KAtzen laufen hier auch öfter mal rum.
Wenn es wärmer wird noch reichlich Insekten. Bienen, Hummeln. Spinnen (besonders interessant die Gartenkreuzspinnen).
Wespen hoffentlich nicht ganz soviele. Wie letztes Jahr.
Hornissen flogen hier auch entlang.

Wer Leben sucht, der findet auch welches!

Außerdem haben wir mehrere Blumenkästen auf dem Balkon. Das sieht ganz hübsch aus wenn die alle blühen.
Einer hat Wildwiesen-Samen. Ich bin mal gespannt wieviel Bienchen und Hummeln jetzt im Sommer kommen.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Mai 2019)

Das mache ich genauso. 

Leider wird dieser private Artenschutz nix mehr bringen,

wenn jetzt nicht sofort alle mitmachen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Mai 2019)

Wir haben im Herbst immer Igel bei uns im Garten. Die mag ich besonders. Lasse es mir auch nicht nehmen, die kurz in die Hände zu nehmen, wenngleich das meistens blutig ausgeht. Die sind so putzig. 

Auf Nahrungssuche sind die allerdings extrem laut. Die wühlen sich ziemlich rabiat durchs Laub.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Auf Nahrungssuche sind die allerdings extrem laut.


Vor allem wenn sie sich paaren.


Und noch was zur Singdrossel




> Der Gesang der Singdrossel besteht aus meist mehrsilbigen, deutlich voneinander abgesetzten Elementen, die charakteristischerweise 2–3 Mal wiederholt werden (z. B. tülip tülip tülip – tschidi-trü tschidi-trü tschidi-trü – didi didi didi). Zwischen diese Reihen werden auch einzelne, nicht wiederholte Roller oder Triller eingestreut. Das Repertoire an Einzelelementen ist recht groß und diese können sehr variabel sein. Sie können flötend, zwitschernd oder schnarrend sein. Insgesamt ist der Gesang meist recht melodisch, ihm fehlt aber die kehlig-flötende Charakteristik der Amsel. Er ist insgesamt meist etwas schriller und weniger „warm“. *Bisweilen werden auch Stimmen anderer Arten in die Strophen eingebaut*. Eine Singdrossel singt bisweilen bis zu 50 Minuten lang, meist wird aber ein solcher Dauergesang durch kurze Pausen, z. B. beim Ortswechsel, unterbrochen.


Quelle: Singdrossel

Die hat eben perfekt die Rufe eines Greifvogels imitiert. Ich glaube vom Falken.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn sie sich paaren.


Okay... 
Weil du mich damit verunsichert hast, habe ich jetzt noch einmal kurz recherchiert. 
Die sind wohl nicht so schmerzempfindlich.


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2019)

Diese hier seltene Bienenart haben wir letztens bei uns im  Garten gesehen: Grosse Holzbiene – Wikipedia
Das sind ganz schöne Brummer!

Edit: Und das hier ist die größte Bienenart der Welt "Ein Geraeusch riesiger Fluegel": Groesste Biene der Welt wiedergefunden - n-tv.de


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Mai 2019)

Ich mag Bienen. Dieses Jahr sind bei uns im Garten auch wieder viele zu sehen. Die Himbeersträucher sind voll.
Freut mich, dass die Populationen sich erholen.

Wurde bisher auch nur ein einziges Mal von einer gestochen, als ich barfuß unterwegs war. Dachte zunächst, dass ich auf eine Nadel getreten sein könnte, bis ich dann leider die Biene unter meinem Fuß sah.


----------



## lefskij (15. Mai 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das mache ich genauso.
> 
> Leider wird dieser private Artenschutz nix mehr bringen,
> 
> wenn jetzt nicht sofort alle mitmachen.



Das Problem in unserer heutigen Zeit ist die intensive konventionelle Landwirtschaft mit ihren hektarweisen Monokulturen für Insekten völlig nutzloser Pflanzen. Ein Randstreifen mit heimischen Wildblumen könnte schon Wunder wirken und die Insekten hätten Brücken zum Wandern - den Bauern würden solche Randstreifen bestimmt nicht wehtun.
Bienen finden in Großstädten meist mehr Nahrungsquellen als auf dem Land, wo z.B. nur Mais für Biogas-Anlagen produziert wird 

Wir sind vor vier Wochen mit dem Auto nach England und retour gefahren und mussten die Windschutzscheibe nicht ein einziges Mal von Insektenkadavern befreien... Vor zehn, fünfzehn Jahren ist man noch gefühlt jede dritte Raststätte zum "Abkratzen" rangefahren, da die Wischwaschanlage nicht mit der dicken Schicht an Insekten fertigwurde. Das ist wohl vorbei...





Headcrash schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn sie sich paaren.
> 
> 
> Und noch was zur Singdrossel
> ...



Die Beschreibung des Gesangs von Vögeln ist bestimmt aus dem "Svensson" - das ist die Bibel der Vogelkundler: Der Kosmos Vogelfuehrer – Wikipedia

Die "tüdelidü" und "tschi-tschi" Laute lesen sich zwar erstmal seltsam aber wenn man die Stimmen der Vögel dazu hört, ist das eine große Hilfe. Im Svensson sind auch Silhouetten von z.B. Greifvögeln zu sehen und die können beim Blick nach oben mit etwas Übung eine fast hundertprozentige Bestimmung möglich machen.

Ich habe die neue Ausgabe dieses Buches und sie hat mir schon viele treue Dienste geleistet...




DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wir haben im Herbst immer Igel bei uns im Garten. Die mag ich besonders. Lasse es mir auch nicht nehmen, die kurz in die Hände zu nehmen, wenngleich das meistens blutig ausgeht. Die sind so putzig.
> 
> Auf Nahrungssuche sind die allerdings extrem laut. Die wühlen sich ziemlich rabiat durchs Laub.



Igel finde ich auch klasse - nützlich, unerschrocken, manchmal regelrecht zutraulich und immer hungrig - genau wie ich 

Meinen Zivildienst habe ich in einem Artenschutzzentrum vom NABU geleistet und dort waren im Spätsommer/Herbst dutzende von diesen kleinen Rackern untergebracht. Wir haben sie dort mit Futter versorgt, damit sie den Winter überstehen konnten. Meist waren sie noch viel zu klein und schwach, das ohne Hilfe zu schaffen.

Igel sind wahre Fressmaschinen, sie hatten Untersetzer mit Futter in ihren Boxen, in denen sie saßen und futterten. Wenn man nicht aufpasste, waren die Schalen schnell vollgekackt und wir mussten ständig hinterherputzen. Dann waren da noch Massen an Flöhen und Zecken an ihnen und das konnte sehr lästig werden, denn diese Parasiten verschmähen ja auch uns Menschen nicht. Gelegentlich hatten die Igel auch offene Wunden, an denen sich schon Maden gütlich taten. Die haben wir dann nach Möglichkeit mit Pinzette und Lupe abgesammelt, um den Kleinen zu helfen.

Es waren in dieser Auffangstation viele Arten von heimischen Wildtieren aber auch exotische Tiere, die beschlagnahmt wurden, untergebracht. Darunter waren z.B. auch zwei Teppichpythons, auf denen der ehemalige Halter seine Zigarettenkippen ausgedrückt hat 

Wir hatten dort auch Mauersegler - das sind erstaunliche Vögel, die außerhalb der Brutzeit etwa 80% ihres Lebens in der Luft verbringen - sie schlafen und paaren sich sogar manchmal im Flug. Mauersegler – Wikipedia


----------



## pedi (15. Mai 2019)

wenn man oft liest oder im tv sieht, wie manche mit ihren tieren umgehen, möchte man die halter am liebsten mit einem dicken prügel erschlagen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir haben im garten auch stachelige gäste.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Mai 2019)

lefskij schrieb:


> Das Problem in unserer heutigen Zeit ist die intensive konventionelle Landwirtschaft mit ihren hektarweisen Monokulturen für Insekten völlig nutzloser Pflanzen. Ein Randstreifen mit heimischen Wildblumen könnte schon Wunder wirken und die Insekten hätten Brücken zum Wandern - den Bauern würden solche Randstreifen bestimmt nicht wehtun.
> Bienen finden in Großstädten meist mehr Nahrungsquellen als auf dem Land, wo z.B. nur Mais für Biogas-Anlagen produziert wird
> 
> Wir sind vor vier Wochen mit dem Auto nach England und retour gefahren und mussten die Windschutzscheibe nicht ein einziges Mal von Insektenkadavern befreien... Vor zehn, fünfzehn Jahren ist man noch gefühlt jede dritte Raststätte zum "Abkratzen" rangefahren, da die Wischwaschanlage nicht mit der dicken Schicht an Insekten fertigwurde. Das ist wohl vorbei...



Ja, das ist halt so,

Nahrungsmittel sind auch nicht mehr dazu da,
die Münder der Menschen zu stopfen,
sondern den größstmöglichten Profit zu machen. 

Wenn der Preis an den Börsen nicht passt, fliegt halt die Hälfte in die Tonne.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2019)

Wischmeier zum Artensteben:

ZDF heute-show auf Twitter: "Artensterben: Die Tiere muessen einsehen, dass sie verloren haben. Homo sapiens 1 – Tiere 0.
Die ganze #heuteshow vom Freitag: https://t.co/Yo2Xj4A1ch… https://t.co/0Pz1Ihit5B"


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2019)

Die jungen Meisen sind jetzt bei uns ausgeflogen. 
Es waren glaube ich 4-5 an der Zahl. Vielleicht sogar mehr.
Aufeinmal waren auch eine Elster und ein Eichelhäher da und habe versucht welche zu fangen.
Aber die Meisen sind glaube ich alle entkommen und immer zwischen den Ästen hin und hergehüpft.
Außerdem haben wir jetzt auch eine andere Meisenart bei uns entdeckt.
Welche einen auffälligen Gesang hat. Die Weidenmeise.
Das ist dann neben der Kohl -, Blau - und Schwanzmeise die 4. Meisenart bei uns im Garten.


----------



## lefskij (22. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wischmeier zum Artensteben:
> 
> ZDF heute-show auf Twitter: "Artensterben: Die Tiere muessen einsehen, dass sie verloren haben. Homo sapiens 1 – Tiere 0.
> Die ganze #heuteshow vom Freitag: [url]https://t.co/Yo2Xj4A1ch… https://t.co/0Pz1Ihit5B"[/url]



Ich liebe Herrn Wischmeier... wenige Menschen können diese Zusammenhänge so trocken und präzise auf den Punkt bringen. "Das Logbuch der Bekloppten und Bescheuerten" ist immer wieder ein Hochgenuss für mich 




Headcrash schrieb:


> Die jungen Meisen sind jetzt bei uns ausgeflogen.
> Es waren glaube ich 4-5 an der Zahl. Vielleicht sogar mehr.
> Aufeinmal waren auch eine Elster und ein Eichelhäher da und habe versucht welche zu fangen.
> Aber die Meisen sind glaube ich alle entkommen und immer zwischen den Ästen hin und hergehüpft.
> ...



Schön, dass es bei dir so gut geklappt hat - freut mich immer wieder 

Meisen sind bei uns auf dem Balkon Dauergäste, denn wir haben Erdnusskerne ausgelegt und die Kleinen sind ganz wild darauf. Sie kommen sogar, wenn wir mal eben eine rauchen gehen und lassen sich bei ihrem "Erdnussdiebstahl" gar nicht wirklich stören. Sie gucken zwar immer etwas erschrocken, wenn einer von uns dort steht aber wirklich stören lassen sie sich nicht... Das ist einfach zu putzig.

Im Garten hatten wir mehrere Zaunkönignester und am Wochenende sind die Jungen ausgeflogen - diese kleinen Federbälle wiegen dann noch nichtmal 5-7 Gramm und sind knapp kleinfingergroß.
Der männliche Altvogel begleitet die Lütten dann auf ihren ersten Erkundungstouren und sie müssen gleich ihr eigenes Futter suchen, denn in der Regel werden sie nicht mehr gefüttert. Der Alte hat aber auch genug zu tun, die Rasselbande zusammen zu halten.
Da wir auch ein Rattenproblem haben, haben wir die Kleinen noch eine ganze Weile begleitet, damit kein Unglück geschieht - Ratten können eine ernsthafte Bedrohung für junge Zaunkönige darstellen.
Es ist äußerst erstaunlich, wie laut ein Zaunkönig trällern kann - er schafft an die 90 Dezibel und man vermutet das gar nicht von einem derart kleinen Piepmatz - die Alten wiegen maximal 11 Gramm und sind an ihrem oft hochgestellten niedlichen Schwanz zu erkennen!

Zum Abschluß habe ich für euch noch schnell ein paar Bilder von nützlichen Gartenpflanzen gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies ist Goldlack - Erysimum ssp. - eine äußerst bienen- und hummelfreundliche Pflanze. Sie ist zwar normalerweise nur zweijährig aber da wir so viele im Garten haben, säen sie sich immer wieder aus und erfeuen uns jedes Jahr. Es gibt sie in vielen unterschiedlichen Farben und jede Blüte sieht ein bisschen anders aus - toll! Sie duften auch noch schön...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist eine Akelei - Aquilegia ssp. -  zu sehen... Auch diese Pflanze steht bei Bestäubern hoch im Kurs, denn sie ist auch im gefüllten Blütenzustand nützlich. Sie kann unter widrigsten Bedingungen wachsen - selbst in Fugen von Terrassen oder Schotter und sehr trockenen Lagen. Der begehrte Nektar ist in den kleinen Hörnchen zu finden und so wird sie von Hummeln, Faltern und sogar von Kolibris (in anderen Breitengraden) beflogen.

Zum Schluß noch ein paar Bildern meiner Erdbeerpflanzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das Wetter keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, wird das bestimmt eine gute Ernte, denn die Pflanzen sind in einem Top-Zustand und ich habe sie schon gut mit Kompost gedüngt. Selbst an einem absonnigen Standort kommen sie gut zum Blühen und ich erwarte von dier Sorte "Korona" eine - wie auch letztes Jahr - recht ordentliche Ausbeute... Drückt mir die Daumen 

Im Hintergrund vom ersten Erdbeer-Bild sieht man noch wilde Rauke oder Rucola - den habe ich schon mehrfach geerntet und er schmeckt wunderbar!


----------



## RyzA (22. Mai 2019)

lefskij schrieb:


> Schön, dass es bei dir so gut geklappt hat - freut mich immer wieder
> 
> Im Garten hatten wir mehrere Zaunkönignester und am Wochenende sind die Jungen ausgeflogen - diese kleinen Federbälle wiegen dann noch nichtmal 5-7 Gramm und sind knapp kleinfingergroß.
> Der männliche Altvogel begleitet die Lütten dann auf ihren ersten Erkundungstouren und sie müssen gleich ihr eigenes Futter suchen, denn in der Regel werden sie nicht mehr gefüttert. Der Alte hat aber auch genug zu tun, die Rasselbande zusammen zu halten.
> ...


Bei unseren Nachbarn ist noch ein Rotkelchennest. Die Eltern fliegen abwechselnd mit Nahrung zum Nest hin und her.

Und am Himmel kreisen Mauersegler. Sehr interessant. U.a. deswegen weil sie die meiste Zeit ihres Lebens in der Luft verbringen.
Sie werden oft mit Schwalben verwechselt. Aber ihre Silouhette, Flugbewegungen und Rufe sind anders.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Mai 2019)

Bei uns in der tiefsten Großstadt, 

naja ca. 5 km entfernt.

Fliegt schon so ein Eichelhäherpärchen regelmässig in die Kastianienbäume.

Die nennt man ja eigentlich auch, 

Wächter des Waldes.

 Worum die jetzt umgeschweckt sind.

Die sehen aber schon toll aus.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Mai 2019)

War gestern Abend mit dem Boot bei uns auf dem See. Endlich sind mal wieder Schwäne da. Seitdem die Wildgänse hier alles überrannt haben, sieht man die selten.
Finde ihr Drohverhalten ziemlich witzig. Die Tiere nähern sich bis auf 1-2 Meter und beobachten dann. Kommt man selbst etwas näher, fangen sie an zu fauchen. Hört sich fast wie bei Katzen an. 

Wenn ihr mal etwas lachen wollt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eBRSd0ycJqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Diese 2 Tiere scheinen allerdings ziemlich auf Krawall gebürstet zu sein.
Ich reagiere übrigens auch so wie der alte Mann das tat. Man läuft doch nicht vor einem Vogel weg, sofern es kein Kasuar ist. Dann bringt dir nur noch ein Baum etwas.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2019)

Man sollte Schwäne nicht unterstätzen. Die können einen mit ihren Flügelschlägen die Knochen brechen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Man sollte Schwäne nicht unterstätzen. Die können einen mit ihren Flügelschlägen die Knochen brechen.


Glaube ich erst, wenn ich es am eigenen Leib erfahren habe. 
Ich mag die Tiere.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2019)

Kannst du u.a. hier nachlesen: Wie gefaehrlich sind Schwaene wirklich? - quarks.de

Ansonsten mag ich die Tiere auch.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Kannst du u.a. hier nachlesen: Wie gefaehrlich sind Schwaene wirklich? - quarks.de
> 
> Ansonsten mag ich die Tiere auch.


Im Artikel wird das Fauchen auch erwähnt. Doch wenn der Schwan sich aus Neugier nähert, muss er damit rechnen, dass ich ihn auch begrüßen möchte.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Im Artikel wird das Fauchen auch erwähnt. Doch wenn der Schwan sich aus Neugier nähert, muss er damit rechnen, dass ich ihn auch begrüßen möchte.



Dann lass dich mal vom Strauß begrüßen.


----------



## Teacup (25. Mai 2019)

Schwäne brüten ja jetzt auch iirc, da sind die immer sehr auf Krawall gebürstet. Einfach in Ruhe lassen und weggehen, besonders aufpassen sollte man aber beim Paddeln/Schwimmen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Mai 2019)

Wie gesagt, wir waren mit dem Boot aufm See. Als wir dann zum am Anleger schwommen, kamen sie. Die haben wohl Futter erwartet, denn da waren auch paar Wildgänse und Enten dabei.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2019)

Klar, das sind sie wohl inzwischen gewohnt.
Einer der Gründe, wieso ich keine wildlebenden Tiere füttere.


----------



## pedi (25. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



selbst wo so gut wie keine erde ist, wächst die akelei.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Mai 2019)

Unkraut wächst überall.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juni 2019)

Jetzt bei den sommerlichen Temperaturen füllen wir täglich die Tränken mit frischen Wasser auf.
Dort baden und trinken die Vögel. Außerdem trinken auch Eichhörnchen und Igel daraus.
Insekten können dort auch trinken. Wir haben da Steine reingelegt.

Edit: Ich habe heute auch wieder eine Fledermaus gesichtet. Die in der Abenddämmerung ihre Runden bei uns im Garten zieht.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2019)

Ich war letztens bei einem Bekannten, der einen perfekten, englischen Rasen hat.
Im Grunde genommen hätte er auch gleich Betonplatten hinlegen können.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2019)

Ja ich finde sowas auch trostlos.

Am besten sind gemischte Rasenflächen. Mit Löwenzahn, Klee, Gänseblümchen.
Oder wenn man die Möglichkeit hat richtige Wildwiesen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2019)

Eine Wiese mit unterschiedlichen Gräsern. 
Ums Haus hab ich auch Rasen -- na ja. 
Aber sonst lass ich es wachsen. Ab und zu hab ich mal einen Hasen im Garten. Der freut sich, wenn er etwas Deckung hat.
Und letztes Jahr haben sich zwei Rehe eine Zeit lang bei mir aufgehalten.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2019)

Was ich an Insekten auch besonders spannend finde sind staatenbildende Insekten.
Ich habe früher als Kind gerne Ameisen beobachtet und gefüttert.
Waldameisen haben mich auch fasziniert. Das ist die natürliche "Polizei" des Waldes.
Sie sorgen dafür das Fortschädlinge keine Überhand nehmen.

Rote Waldameise – Wikipedia

Beeindruckend sind ihre großen Ameisenstraßen.
Ihre Nester sind in Deutschland geschützt.
Die Staaten der roten Waldameise können von mehreren hundertausend bis 3 Millionen Tiere groß worden. 
Die Königin kann bis zu 20 Jahre alt werden.

Alleine ist eine Ameise nicht überlebensfähig. Aber als Staat besitzen sie eine Schwarmintelligenz.


Und noch zu Spinnen: interessant ist das sich im Laufe Evolution der "Bauplan von Spinnennetzen" in den Genen der Tiere "einprogrammiert" hat.
Z.B. Radnetzspinnen, wozu die  Gartenkreuzspinne gehört, können von klein an Netze bauen ohne es erlernen zu müssen.
Sie haben dabei auch immer die selbe Methode und Reihenfolge. Faszinierend!

Genetik finde ich im Bereich der Biologie sehr interessant. Kann aber ganz schön kompliziert werden. 


Die Evolution der Lebewesen, über größere Zeiträume, ist wohl mit dem "Trial&Error" Verfahren abgelaufen. Ich weiß es nicht wieviele Anläufe es gebraucht hat, aber bis sich eine neue Art so entwickelt hat, so das sie besser überlebensfähig war, hat es wohl eine Menge Versuche gebraucht. Und die Regeln sind die Naturgesetze welche logisch funktionieren. Demnach kann man zu dem Schluß kommen es gäbe einen "intelligenten Designer". Aber die Natur selber ist durch ihre Gesetze intelligent. 
Mir ist auch klar das eine neue Art durch Mutation (Zufall) entsteht. Aber sie kann auch scheitern wenn sie sich nicht gut genug an die Umwelt angepasst ist. Der Selektionsdruck durch die Umwelt  und anderen Arten erzwingt die Anpassung. Umso besser angepasst, umso länger und erfolgreicher überlebensfähig.
Natürlich kann auch eine zu starke Spezialisierung kontraproduktiv sein. Koalabären z.B. fressen nur Eukalyptus. Wird dieses einzige Lebensgrundlage entzogen sind sie nicht mehr überlebensfähig.


----------



## lefskij (12. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Was ich an Insekten auch besonders spannend finde sind staatenbildende Insekten.
> Ich habe früher als Kind gerne Ameisen beobachtet und gefüttert.
> Waldameisen haben mich auch fasziniert. Das ist die natürliche "Polizei" des Waldes.
> Sie sorgen dafür das Fortschädlinge keine Überhand nehmen.
> ...




Ameisen finde ich auch echt faszinierend - meine Anekdote aus Post #2 kennt ihr ja bereits und ich kann nur jedem Mitmenschen raten, sich ein Beispiel an diesen Überlebenskünstlern zu nehmen und sie nicht versuchen zu vergiften, denn das wird nicht gelingen... Es gibt sie seit schätzungsweise 130 Millionen Jahren auf diesem Planeten und es wird sie wahrscheinlich auch noch in weiteren 130 Millionen Jahren geben. Sie sind einfach Meister der Evolution...

Sie können ganze Gebiete umgestalten und sie sind wahre Koryphäen in der Pilzzucht - siehe: Blattschneiderameise – Wikipedia - von denen sie sich ernähren, das ist schon eine tolle Leistung.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Und noch zu Spinnen: interessant ist das sich im Laufe Evolution der "Bauplan von Spinnennetzen" in den Genen der Tiere "einprogrammiert" hat.
> Z.B. Radnetzspinnen, wozu die  Gartenkreuzspinne gehört, können von klein an Netze bauen ohne es erlernen zu müssen.
> Sie haben dabei auch immer die selbe Methode und Reihenfolge. Faszinierend!




Zum Thema Spinnen habe ich mal einen Beitrag gesehen, der mich überrumpelte:

Spinnen – das passiert, wenn sie high sind - quarks.de

Unter Drogeneinfluß verhalten sich Spinnen beim Netzbau ähnlich wie wir, denn sie zeigen auffällige Verhaltensweisen und das ist schon phänomenal!




Headcrash schrieb:


> Genetik finde ich im Bereich der Biologie sehr interessant. Kann aber ganz schön kompliziert werden.
> 
> 
> Die Evolution der Lebewesen, über größere Zeiträume, ist wohl mit dem "Trial&Error" Verfahren abgelaufen. Ich weiß es nicht wieviele Anläufe es gebraucht hat, aber bis sich eine neue Art so entwickelt hat, so das sie besser überlebensfähig war, hat es wohl eine Menge Versuche gebraucht. Und die Regeln sind die Naturgesetze welche logisch funktionieren. Demnach kann man zu dem Schluß kommen es gäbe einen "intelligenten Designer". Aber die Natur selber ist durch ihre Gesetze intelligent.
> ...




Dann gibt es noch die Welt der Bakterien und die ältesten Arten sind wohl 250 Millionen Jahre alt und wurden im Jahr 2000 entdeckt. Der Bacillus permians wurde auf der Suche nach einer Atommüll-Endlagerstätte bei New Mexico in Salzlake in über 600 Meter Tiefe gefunden... Wenn das mal keine Leistung ist 

Außerdem sind Bakterien in der Lage, ihre Erbinformation in andere Bakterien zu injezieren und somit noch leichter multiresistente Keime zu produzieren - daher sollten wir recht sorgsam im Umgang mit unseren Antibiotika umgehen und sie nicht wahllos in irgendwelche Hühnerställe spritzen. Vor allem nicht die Mittel, die für Menschen als Reservepräparate gedacht sind 

Die Natur hält sicher noch viele Überraschungen für uns bereit, die auch nützlich sind - wie schon so oft in dieser Welt - aber wir müssen sie erst entdecken!

Die Evolution ist nicht zu bremsen und das Grün wird uns eines Tages nochmal den Arsch retten 


Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Garten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste Bild zeigt einen Fingerhut - Digitalis purpurea - *Vorsicht! Sehr giftig aber schön!*

Die Marienkäferlarve auf dem zweiten Bild ist sehr gefräßig und vertilgt Blattläuse mit Hochgenuß...

Der ausgewachsene Marienkäfer auf dem dritten Bild ist wohl eine eingeschleppte asiatische Art und verdrängt langsam unsere heimischen Siebenpunkt-Marienkäfer, da sie aggressiver ist... sie hat auch mehr Punkte auf dem Flügelpanzer...


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2019)

lefskij schrieb:


> Sie können ganze Gebiete umgestalten und sie sind wahre Koryphäen in der Pilzzucht - siehe: Blattschneiderameise – Wikipedia - von denen sie sich ernähren, das ist schon eine tolle Leistung.


Ja faszinierend.  

Oder diese hier: Biwaknest – Wikipedia

Biwakflöße der Feuerameisen.



> Unter Drogeneinfluß verhalten sich Spinnen beim Netzbau ähnlich wie wir, denn sie zeigen auffällige Verhaltensweisen und das ist schon phänomenal!





> Je nach Droge zeigen die Netze verschieden Unregelmäßigkeiten, wenn es denn überhaupt zu Ende gebaut werden konnte. *Bei Marihuana quittierten die Tiere irgendwann einfach ihren Dienst, bei einem Schlafmittel fielen sie nach einiger Zeit auf den Boden.* Das Halluzinogen LSD hingegen führte zu den regelmäßigsten Netzen. Das haben die Wissenschaftler mit Computeranalysen nachweisen können.


Das wundert mich alles nicht.





> Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Garten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Toll!



> Der ausgewachsene Marienkäfer auf dem dritten Bild ist wohl eine eingeschleppte asiatische Art und verdrängt langsam unsere heimischen Siebenpunkt-Marienkäfer, da sie aggressiver ist... sie hat auch mehr Punkte auf dem Flügelpanzer...


Die habe ich auch schon mal gesehen. Ist nicht die einzige Art welche invasiert.

Was ich auch noch interessant finde ist, dass es früher in der Urzeit auch deutlich größere Insekten gab.
Da gabe es z.B. Libellen welche mal locker einen halben Meter groß geworden sind.
Ich hatte mal gelesen das es mit der Luftzusammensetzung der Atmosphäre zu tun hat.
Da sie ja Tracheenatmer sind. Früher war die Zusammensetzung  der Atmosphäre eine andere.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juli 2019)

Regenwald-Rodung: Bolsonaros "alternative Fakten" | tagesschau.de

Somit wird natürlich nicht nur viel CO2 freigesetzt, sondern auch die Möglichkeit CO2 zu binden für Generationen reduziert.

Dabei wird die Erwärmung immer stärker:
Deutscher Wetterdienst: Hitze "fuer die Geschichtsbuecher" moeglich | tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Regenwald-Rodung: Bolsonaros "alternative Fakten" | tagesschau.de
> 
> Somit wird natürlich nicht nur viel CO2 freigesetzt, sondern auch die Möglichkeit CO2 zu binden für Generationen reduziert.



Wird nicht lange dauern und der Typ ersetzt die Wissenschaftler mit seinen Leuten.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2019)

Am Abend die Amselgesänge erklingen,
sie mich sehr beschwingen.
Entzückende Töne aneinandergereiht,
so das jeder weiß Bescheid.
Wenn die Dunkelheit dann bricht langsam herein,
singt irgendwann nur noch eine allein.
Und wenn auch die letzte ist verstummt,
kommen auch keine Töne mehr aus meinen Mund.




Singvögel können echt schön singen.

Nur verstehe ich nicht das Raben auch zu den Singvögeln gehören.
Die krächzen ja eher.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juli 2019)

Sehr schön. 

Genieße es noch, bald sind unsere Singvögel sowieso verschwunden.

Übrig bleiben wohl die Ratten der Luft,

Tauben – Wikipedia.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2019)

Wenn die Vögel nicht mehr zu hören sind. Dann ist es zu spät.
Darüber sollte sich der Mensch mal Gedanken machen.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn die Vögel nicht mehr zu hören sind. Dann ist es zu spät.
> Darüber sollte sich der Mensch mal Gedanken machen.



Wer macht sich denn heutzutage noch Gedanken?

Jetzt geht es doch nur noch darum, richtig abzufetten. 

In den nächsten 20 Jahren werden die Energiekonzerne 
nur soviel investieren, damit das Netz so lala funktioniert. 

Risiken werden outgesourct, und der Steuerzahler ist der Blöde.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn die Vögel nicht mehr zu hören sind. Dann ist es zu spät.



Nö, dann ist es morgens endlich leise.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2019)

Heute wurden in Deutschland 42,6 °C gemessen, eine Temperatur, wo dann schon die Proteine denaturieren.
Extremwetter: Erstmals 42 Grad in Deutschland | tagesschau.de

Auch die Landwirtschaft und Ernährung muss sich an den Klimawandel anpassen:
Kuh, Moor, Mensch: wie Klimaschutz bei Landnutzung gelingen kann | heise online


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, dann ist es morgens endlich leise.


Das ist zu kurzfristig gedacht.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch die Landwirtschaft und Ernährung muss sich an den Klimawandel anpassen:
> Kuh, Moor, Mensch: wie Klimaschutz bei Landnutzung gelingen kann | heise online



Das wird aber nicht passieren, weil einfach das Zeitfenster zu knapp bemessen ist. 

Der Kollaps ist doch gar nicht aufzuhalten,

lebt jetzt, nach uns ist eh Finito.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7TiRqh7x8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rh9PwFvMS0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hat hier niemand mehr Interesse über Tiere und Pflanzen zu sprechen?


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2020)

Doch, man sollte sich mal an Artenvielfalt erfreuen,

in 50 Jahren wird wohl Schluß sein mit lustig ...


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2020)

Es hat mich traurig gemacht das in Australien soviele Tiere in den Feuer umgekommen sind. Bzw immer noch umkommen.
Bis zu 1 Milliarde Tiere schätzt man . Da ist man einfach machtlos. Und die Tiere hilflos.
Auch der Brand im Krefelder Affenhaus hat mich sehr berührt.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2020)

Ja,

das ist wirklich eine Tragödie. 

Machtlos ist man nicht dagegen,
die verantwortlichen Politiker müssten einfach mal handeln.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2020)

Der Mensch ist gegen "höhere Mächte" bzw "Naturkatastrophen" quasi machtlos.
Und wir hier als Einzelne sowieso.
Etwas kann er sich schützen, aber wenn die mit brachialer Gewalt über uns hereinbrechen dann ist Ende.

Im Fall Australien, hätte ich mir was internationale Unterstützung und Logistik angeht, mehr erwünscht.
Mehr Löschflugzeuge, Hubschrauber usw.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Im Fall Australien, hätte ich mir was internationale Unterstützung und Logistik angeht, mehr erwünscht.
> Mehr Löschflugzeuge, Hubschrauber usw.



Dagegen hätte auch die US-Army nichts mehr machen können ...


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dagegen hätte auch die US-Army nichts mehr machen können ...


Wenn alle Länder der Welt Löschhubschrauber und Flugzeuge zur Verfügung stellen kann man bestimmt den Großteil der Brände löschen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn alle Länder der Welt Löschhubschrauber und Flugzeuge zur Verfügung stellen kann man bestimmt den Großteil der Brände löschen.



Wenn die Australier keine Hilfe brauchen, kannst du zur Verfügung stellen, was du willst.


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn die Australier keine Hilfe brauchen, kannst du zur Verfügung stellen, was du willst.


Dann hätten sie mal lieber Hilfe annehmen sollen, da sie ja alleine kaum damit fertig werden.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2020)

Das kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Die Russen haben damals beim Untergang der Kursk auch jede Hilfe abgelehnt und erst später angenommen, als die Mannschaft bereit tot war.
Und Brasilien lehnt auch jede Hilfe ab, ebenso Bolivien. Zwingen kann man niemanden.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn alle Länder der Welt Löschhubschrauber und Flugzeuge zur Verfügung stellen kann man bestimmt den Großteil der Brände löschen.



Theoretisch ja,

dazu benötigt man aber auch gigantische Süßwasserressourcen,
davon gibt es in Australien in der Trockenzeit aber nicht sehr viele


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2020)

Man sollte den Einfluss von Löschflugzeugen auch nicht überschätzen. Abgesehen davon, dass die meisten eingesetzten Maschinen vergleichsweise lahm sind (/sein müssen) und vermutlich eine Woche oder mehr bräuchten, ehe sie am anderen Ende der Welt einsatzbereit sind (und, viel viel wichtiger: eine weitere Woche bräuchten, ehe sie bei Bedarf in der Heimat wieder zurück währen), können sie pro Flug nur wenige m² brennenden Wald löschen. Das ist viel wert, wenn ein Feuer rechtzeitig bemerkt wird und man verhindert, dass der erste brennende ha sich in die nächsten zwei frist. Aber wenn hunderte km² in Flammen stehen, kann man nur noch mit Feuerschneisen etwas erreichen - und die müssten am Boden angelegt werden. Trotz aller Entwicklung reichen Chemikalien/Schäume afaik noch lange nicht, um ein Feuer am überspringen in Wäldern zu hindern. Erst recht nicht bei Wind.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zX_-EiABo2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T4CARDthQ7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Kea-Experiment ist mit Schimpansen übrigens gescheitert. Vögel haben kleinere Gehirne, aber die Nervenzellen sind dichter gepackt.
Deswegen stehen sie in Sache Intelligenz anderen Tieren in nichts nach.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vögel haben kleinere Gehirne, aber die Nervenzellen sind dichter gepackt.
> Deswegen stehen sie in Sache Intelligenz anderen Tieren in nichts nach.



Naja,
letztendlich geht es darum,
wohin die Intelligenz führt. 

Beim Homo Sapiens sorgt eine großes Hirnvolumen
keinesfalls zu einem verantwortungsvollen Handeln.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja,
> letztendlich geht es darum,
> wohin die Intelligenz führt.
> 
> ...


Sieh es positiv. Ohne dem könnten wir beide jetzt und hier nicht im Internet kommunizieren.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Beim Homo Sapiens sorgt eine großes Hirnvolumen
> keinesfalls zu einem verantwortungsvollen Handeln.



Würde ich so nicht sagen.
Der Mensch hat schon fantastische Dinge geleistet. Man muss sich nur die kulturellen Schätze anschauen.
Und ich meine jetzt nicht das Oktoberfest.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juni 2020)

Die technischen Sachen sind halt nebenläufiger Natur,
wie wir aber untereinander,
und gegenüber unseres Planeten benehmen,
ist unter aller Sau. 

Ich bin immer ein Optimist,
wenn das aber so weitergeht,
dann sehe ich "dunkelschwarz" .


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2020)

Die Vernunft wird sich durchsetzen.
Immerhin haben wir es geschafft, FCKW zu verbieten. Und auch das CO2 Problem wird angegangen. Es braucht halt noch eine Generation, bis das überall angekommen ist.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juni 2020)

Naja, beim Klimawandel
wird es dann wohl zu spät sein.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2020)

Der Klimawandel ist nur eine Sache. Das Artensterben ist viel schlimmer. Das könnte uns alle das Genick brechen.
Man stelle sich vor, die Meere werden noch wärmer und die Sauerstoff produzierenden Algen sterben ab. Ich weiß nicht, wie viel Konzentration Sauerstoff der Mensch in der Atmosphäre braucht, um atmen zu können. Aber hässlich wird das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2020)

Nicht nur der Sauerstoff auch die Nahrungsgrundlage.
Irgendwann werden wir keinen Fisch mehr essen können.
Auch wegen dem ganzen Plastikmüll.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht nur der Sauerstoff auch die Nahrungsgrundlage.
> Irgendwann werden wir keinen Fisch mehr essen können.
> Auch wegen dem ganzen Plastikmüll.



Dann esse ich eben mehr Huhn.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Irgendwann werden wir keinen Fisch mehr essen können.
> Auch wegen dem ganzen Plastikmüll.



Wir werden sicherlich länger Fisch verspachteln können,

in den ärmeren Ländern sieht es dagegen jetzt schon duster aus,

gegen die riesigen Fischtrawler nagen die einheimischen Fischer schon jetzt am Exitus. 

Aber hey, so läuft halt die Globalisierung ...


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BFda1MZ54G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja Tintenfische sind echt schlau.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CYK2i2tR7gU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juli 2020)

Corona-Pandemie: Wie sich der Lockdown auf die Umwelt auswirkt - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Adi1 (8. Juli 2020)

Cool,

mein Teller wartet.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e2su9FIwxLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Titel und Vergleich mit Corona ist natürlich doof. Aber sonst informativ.


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

> Bei Experten gibt es wenig Zweifel daran, dass es gesund ist, unter Fichten, Buchen und Eichen zu wandeln. Viele Studien belegen: Wer sich im Grünen aufhält, der tut Körper und Geist etwas Gutes. Nach einem Aufenthalt im Wald fühlen sich Menschen zumeist erfrischt. Ausgeruht. Gestärkt. Der Kopf ist wieder frei.
> 
> Doch der heilsame Effekt geht noch viel weiter. So haben Forscher herausgefunden: Die Körper von Menschen, die sich in einem Wald aufgehalten haben, produzieren mehr Killerzellen. Das sind jene machtvollen Abwehreinheiten des Immunsystems, die Krankheitserreger und potenzielle Tumorzellen bekämpfen.
> 
> ...


 Quelle: Duftstoffe: Wie Baeume unser Immunsystem staerken - [GEO]

Morgen wollen wir auch wieder einen Waldspaziergang machen.


----------



## Adi1 (2. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Duftstoffe: Wie Baeume unser Immunsystem staerken - [GEO]
> Morgen wollen wir auch wieder einen Waldspaziergang machen.



Den solltest du öfters machen,
der Klimawandel macht auch vor unseren Wäldern nicht halt. 

So langsam wird ja die Pilzsaison beginnen,
da lohnt sich ein Waldspaziergang gleich doppelt.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. September 2020)

Was viele nicht wissen: Das Gift von Wespen und Hornissen ist schwächer als Bienengift!


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2020)

Viele wissen auch nicht das Wespen beliebig oft stechen können und Bienen nur einmal. Weil sie dann sterben.
Da der Stachel Widerhaken hat und mit rausgerissen wird. Bzw der ganze Stachelapperat.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Viele wissen auch nicht das Wespen beliebig oft stechen können und Bienen nur einmal.



Die Biene verteidigt auch nur während die Wespe ein Angreifer ist.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Biene verteidigt auch nur während die Wespe ein Angreifer ist.


Von sich aus stechen Wespen aber eher selten. 
Deswegen soll man sich ruhig verhalten und nicht um sich schlagen.
Oder sie quetschen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Viele wissen auch nicht das Wespen beliebig oft stechen können und Bienen nur einmal. Weil sie dann sterben.
> Da der Stachel Widerhaken hat und mit rausgerissen wird. Bzw der ganze Stachelapperat.


Wer von einer Biene gestochen wurde, der weiß das. 
Wurde allerdings noch nie von einer Wespe gestochen, auch wenn sie angriffslustiger sind.


----------



## tdi-fan (6. September 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wer von einer Biene gestochen wurde, der weiß das.
> Wurde allerdings noch nie von einer Wespe gestochen, auch wenn sie angriffslustiger sind.



Kommt drauf an. Jeder Körper reagiert da anders. Mir ist eine Wespe von unten in meine Hose geflogen, und hat mir in die Wade gestochen. Im Laufe des Arbeitstages konnte ich irgendwann kaum noch laufen, und dann im Krankenhaus hatte ich Mühe die Hose auszuziehen, so geschwollen war das.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wer von einer Biene gestochen wurde, der weiß das.
> Wurde allerdings noch nie von einer Wespe gestochen, auch wenn sie angriffslustiger sind.


Ich wurde noch nie von einer Biene gestochen. Dafür 3 mal von Wespen.

Das tat auch weh.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Von sich aus stechen Wespen aber eher selten.
> Deswegen soll man sich ruhig verhalten und nicht um sich schlagen.
> Oder sie quetschen.



Wer schlägt um sich?
Einfach den Feuerlöscher holen. Damit vertreibst du jede Wespe. 
Wespen sind sehr nützliche Tiere und stehen den Bienen in Nichts nach. Sie erbeuten häufig Mücken oder andere Insekten, bestäuben Pflanzen und halten die Umwelt sauber, da sie auch Aasfresser sind.



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Jeder Körper reagiert da anders. Mir ist eine Wespe von unten in meine Hose geflogen, und hat mir in die Wade gestochen. Im Laufe des Arbeitstages konnte ich irgendwann kaum noch laufen, und dann im Krankenhaus hatte ich Mühe die Hose auszuziehen, so geschwollen war das.



Ich hatte mal das Pech, dass ich beim Rasen mähen einer Wespenkolonie begegnet bin. Die haben erst den Rasenmäher attackiert und dann gemerkt, dass der Typ dahinter die Kontrolle über den Übeltäter hat.
Ich hab irgendwie 30 Stiche gezählt oder so.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer schlägt um sich?
> Einfach den Feuerlöscher holen. Damit vertreibst du jede Wespe.
> Wespen sind sehr nützliche Tiere und stehen den Bienen in Nichts nach. Sie erbeuten häufig Mücken oder andere Insekten, bestäuben Pflanzen und halten die Umwelt sauber, da sie auch Aasfresser sind.


Mücken weniger. Die sind zu klein.
Aber dafür Fliegen, Raupen usw.
Allerdings überfallen sie auch mal gerne Bienen.
Naja, und Hornissen fressen u.a. Wespen.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mücken weniger. Die sind zu klein.



Ist dir in letzter Zeit mal aufgefallen, dass die Mücken größer geworden sind?
Ich bin nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, hier haben sich neue Arten angesiedelt. Da braucht es jede Wespe.


----------



## tdi-fan (6. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal das Pech, dass ich beim Rasen mähen einer Wespenkolonie begegnet bin. Die haben erst den Rasenmäher attackiert und dann gemerkt, dass der Typ dahinter die Kontrolle über den Übeltäter hat.
> Ich hab irgendwie 30 Stiche gezählt oder so.



Oha. Das muss richtig übel gewesen


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Oha. Das muss richtig übel gewesen



Hab ich erst gar nicht gemerkt, da sie ja den Rasenmäher angegriffen haben. Dessen Vibrationen hat sie wohl stark gestört.
Erst danach kam ich dran und dann schwirrten da schon einige Dutzend herum. So schnell konnte ich gar nicht weglaufen. 
Aber Insektenstiche machen mir nichts aus. Bei einer Mücke bildet sich ein kleiner Punkt, der nach 2 Tagen wieder weg ist.


----------



## RtZk (6. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wespen sind sehr nützliche Tiere und stehen den Bienen in Nichts nach. Sie erbeuten häufig Mücken oder andere Insekten, bestäuben Pflanzen und halten die Umwelt sauber, da sie auch Aasfresser sind.



Eventuell, wenn ihre Zahl begrenzt ist, aber so wie sie in den letzten Jahren auftreten sind sie eine Plage. Ich will bei mir zuhause nicht einmal mehr anfangen die Wespennester  in der Nähe zu zählen, draus essen kann man sowieso längst vergessen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal das Pech, dass ich beim Rasen mähen einer Wespenkolonie begegnet bin. Die haben erst den Rasenmäher attackiert und dann gemerkt, dass der Typ dahinter die Kontrolle über den Übeltäter hat.
> Ich hab irgendwie 30 Stiche gezählt oder so.



Selbst als Nicht-Allergiker sind 30 Stiche höchst lebensgefährlich. Aber schön, dass es dir nicht viel ausgemacht hat.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Selbst als Nicht-Allergiker sind 30 Stiche höchst lebensgefährlich. Aber schön, dass es dir nicht viel ausgemacht hat.



Ich glaube nicht, dass 30 Wespenstiche lebensgefährlich sind.
Aber Studien kenne ich jetzt keine.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2020)

Es kommt halt drauf an wo man die hinbekommt.
Wird man in den Mund-Rachen-Raum oder Zunge gestochen kann das sofort tödlich enden.
Am Körper als Nicht-Allergiker wohl nicht so schnell. Wobei 30 Stiche aufeinmal schon ziemlich viel sind.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es kommt halt drauf an wo man die hinbekommt.
> Wird man in den Mund-Rachen-Raum oder Zunge gestochen kann das sofort tödlich enden.



Das ist klar, aber ich esse ja keine Wespen.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist klar, aber ich esse ja keine Wespen.


Das wäre auch sehr dumm.

Aber im Sommer kann das mal passieren, wenn man z.B auf der Terrase sitzt in Gesellschaft und seine Getränke da stehen hat.
Deswegen immer abdecken und/oder vorm trinken kontrollieren wenn Wespen in der Nähe sind.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. September 2020)

Mir hat sich letztens eine Wespe einfach auf den Handrücken gesetzt. Hatte zuvor aber nichts Süßes auf der Hand.
Meistens stechen die einfach, weil sie versehentlich in Richtung Achselhöhle oder woanders hinfliegen und eingeklemmt werden, ohne dass man sie vorher sah.
Die letzte Biene hat mich in den Fuß gestochen, als ich keine Schuhe trug.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7cNhQJO0x-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2020)

Versuch mal den kleinen zu schnappen und wegzulaufen. Da ist dann der Teufel los.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2020)

Dann wirst du auf die Hörner genommen und platt getrampelt!


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2021)

Aldi verbannt das Billigfleisch

Ein wichtiger Schritt und Zeichen!


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aldi verbannt das Billigfleisch
> 
> Ein wichtiger Schritt und Zeichen!


In 9 Jahren erst. Das ist meiner Meinung nach lächerlich. Das sollten sie sofort machen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> In 9 Jahren erst. Das ist meiner Meinung nach lächerlich. Das sollten sie sofort machen.


Komplett ja. Aber da steht auch



> Die Umstellung soll in Stufen geschehen: In diesem Jahr peilen die beiden Aldi-Konzerne beim Frischfleischverkauf zunächst einen Umsatzanteil von 15 Prozent von Ware aus den Haltungsformen drei und vier an. Bis 2026 soll er auf 33 Prozent steigen. Bereits bis 2025 will Aldi aus dem Verkauf von Fleisch der niedrigsten Stufe eins aussteigen. Bis 2030 soll die Umstellung komplett abgeschlossen sein.


Besser als gar nichts. Und wenn ein so großer Konzern wie Aldi das vormacht. Dann machen das andere bestimmt nach.


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OXW_1i1pA0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QnAy0H4mmx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und noch ne News: Schimpansen legen Insekten in Wunde - gezielt als Heilmittel?


----------



## Mark67 (19. Februar 2022)

Bin Vegetarier und liebe Tierchen sehr, all die Käferleins und Schneckchens(manchmal rette ich sie vor dem Vertrocknen), lebe in Frankfurt, da fehlt mir die ländliche Gegend aus der ich stamme, Norden von BW.


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mFNweT4-yFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6y2xjjj6-bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHzIhkKJmqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I6V2ynggtec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sJBIMwHDjXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Krass wie die Rabenvögel zusammenhalten.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J8sabn7pUsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2022)

Einfach mal die Glotzen aufmachen und nachdenken ...
... dann kann man auch ohne Smartphone und Google sein Leben angehnemer gestalten


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Glotzen aufmachen und nachdenken ...
> ... dann kann man auch ohne Smartphone und Google sein Leben angehnemer gestalten


Möchtest du mir was sagen? 

Oder vielleicht auch zum Thema hier?


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Möchtest du mir was sagen?
> 
> Oder vielleicht auch zum Thema hier?


Nein , dir doch nicht,
du bist doch ein ziemlich breit aufgestellter wissbegieriger Mensch.

Im Gegensatz zu den smartphonegesteuerten Junkies,
welche ohne Alexa und Siri nicht einfach mal eine Glühbirne wechseln können.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h3TQsc97f6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dieser YouTuber macht immer tolle Makroaufnahmen von Insekten.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0tiPyjQ3Sbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVwgNip_Dy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fs8ZveNZQ8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h95t5zC0_Bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2022)

Sehr interessant.









						Faszination Erde: Spatzenhirne und Intelligenzbestien
					

Sie gebrauchen Werkzeuge, lösen knifflige Probleme und schmieden Pläne: Viele Tiere sind tierisch schlau. Dirk Steffens auf einer Reise zu den „Intelligenzbestien“ der Welt.




					www.zdf.de


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2022)

Manche Vogelarten können es von der Intelligenz her locker mit Primaten oder Walen aufnehmen.
Vögel haben zwar relativ kleine Gehirne (relativ zum Körper) aber ihre Nervenzellen sind dichter gepackt.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Manche Vogelarten können es von der Intelligenz her locker mit Primaten oder Walen aufnehmen.
> Vögel haben zwar relativ kleine Gehirne (relativ zum Körper) aber ihre Nervenzellen sind dichter gepackt.


Aber ob Vögel auch eine Sprache haben?


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber ob Vögel auch eine Sprache haben?


Ich denke schon das jeder Art ihre Sprache hat. Wobei mir nichts von Dialekten wie bei Orcas bekannt ist.
Unsere Wellensittiche haben aber z.B. unterschiedliche Laute für unterschiedliche Zwecke und Situationen.
Und es gibt Vögel dessen Laut-Repertoire noch deutlich größer ist.
Sie können außerdem gut Laute und Geräusche imitieren. Und sind die einzigen Tiere welche die menschliche Stimme nachahmen können. Nur verstehen tun sie das wahrscheinlich nicht.

*Edit: *Was ich witzig fand als ich bei uns im Garten Eichelhäher beobachtet und ihnen zugehört habe, wie sie perfekt Greifvogel Stimmen nachgeahmt haben.

Manche Vögel können sogar die Klospülung imitieren. 

Der hier ist auch gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dn0Cn7CBezU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So etwas können nur Vögel.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2RHn1pZtwf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Spinnen sind auch faszinierend. Das im Video ist eine Springspinne.


----------



## compisucher (4. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Spinnen sind auch faszinierend.


Yo, mei, ab einer bestimmten Größe darf die jemand anderes streicheln...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Oktober 2022)

Als oller Arachnophobiker finde ich Spinnen aber schon irgendwie faszinierend. Beängstigend, aber faszinierend.

Beim Anblick dieser Huntsman (schätze ich) halte ich aber auch sehr viel Abstand vom Bildschirm beim Tippen


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2022)

Wenn ich bei mir eine Spinne entdecke, werfe ich sie raus. Egal wie groß.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yo, mei, ab einer bestimmten Größe darf die jemand anderes streicheln...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die ist schon beeindruckend.

Aber diese hier ist noch massiver: Theraphosa blondi



> Ein Kokon enthält ca. 100 bis 150 Eier. Die Jungtiere sind beim Schlüpfen bereits 1,5 bis 2 cm groß, was ungefähr der Größe einer ausgewachsenen (weiblichen) Gartenkreuzspinne entspricht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die ist schon beeindruckend.
> 
> Aber diese hier ist noch massiver: Theraphosa blondi



Die blondi habe ich schon live gesehen, bei nem Bekannten. Echt gewaltig. Wenn ich mich darauf vorbereiten kann, dann schaue ich die Tiere ganz gerne an - aus der Ferne und am liebsten hinter Glas.

Einmal hatte ich sogar eine Tarantel (sagte man mir damals jedenfalls) auf der Hand bzw. dem Unterarm. Allerdings war ich da auch ziemlich "under the influence" und wollte noch dazu meiner damaligen Flamme was beweisen


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Einmal hatte ich sogar eine Tarantel (sagte man mir damals jedenfalls) auf der Hand bzw. dem Unterarm. Allerdings war ich da auch ziemlich "under the influence" und wollte noch dazu meiner damaligen Flamme was beweisen


Ich hatte auch mal eine Vogelspinne auf der Hand. Ist schon etwas komisch aber die sind friedlich.
Nur gebissen werden möchten von denen nicht. Das Gift ist zwar ungefährlich, im Gegensatz zu manch kleineren Spinnen, aber die Kieferklauen (Chelizeren) flößen einen Respekt ein.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die ist schon beeindruckend.
> 
> Aber diese hier ist noch massiver: Theraphosa blondi


Schmeckt gegrillt bestimmt lecker.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schmeckt gegrillt bestimmt lecker.


Die südamerikanischen Ur-Einwohner essen die wohl auch steht im Artikel.  
Ich möchte die aber nicht probieren.


----------



## compisucher (5. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die südamerikanischen Ur-Einwohner essen die wohl auch steht im Artikel.
> Ich möchte die aber nicht probieren.


Habe ich schon...   
Geht in Richtung Pute mit fischigem Beigeschmack.
Essbar, aber definitiv eher was für den Notfall, wenn es gar keine Regenwürmer mehr zum Lutschen gibt...


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Essbar, aber definitiv eher was für den Notfall, wenn es gar keine Regenwürmer mehr zum Lutschen gibt...


Hör auf, nützliche Tiere zu essen.  
Nuckel an Algen.


----------



## compisucher (5. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hör auf, nützliche Tiere zu essen.


Ich musste.
Die Mädels und Jungs im Peruanischen Dschungel finden es arg unlustig, wenn man deren Spezialitäten ablehnt...


Threshold schrieb:


> Nuckel an Algen.


Yo, mei, kann man alles machen.
Schmeckt aber auch gewöhnungsbedürftig...


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HNbqvqf3-14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Hermelin was einen deutlich größeren Hasen überwältigt und tötet.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Hermelin was einen deutlich größeren Hasen überwältigt und tötet.


Ein Büffel ist auch größer als ein Löwe, trotzdem erlegt der Löwe den Büffel.
Und ich hab schon mal Löwen gesehen, die einen ausgewachsenen Elefanten erlegt haben.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Büffel ist auch größer als ein Löwe, trotzdem erlegt der Löwe den Büffel.


Ist aber nicht so ein krasser Größenunterschied.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich hab schon mal Löwen gesehen, die einen ausgewachsenen Elefanten erlegt haben.


Ja mit mehreren Löwen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja mit mehreren Löwen.


Das waren 2. Vermutlich Brüder.
Da der Platz immer knapper wird und die großen Herden weg ziehen, müssen die Löwen das jagen, was noch da ist. Afrika trocknet aus. Klimawandel extrem.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das waren 2. Vermutlich Brüder.


In den Tierdokus die ich gesehen hatte waren es eher 10-15 Löwen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> In den Tierdokus die ich gesehen hatte waren es eher 10-15 Löwen.


Du musst die richtigen gucken.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst die richtigen gucken.


Ich glaube das erst wenn ich es gesehen habe. 
Einen ausgewachsenen Elefanten zu töten ist schon eine Hausnummer.
Tiger töten gelegentlich im Alleingang jüngere asiatische Elefanten.
Dann springen sie auf den Rücken und beissen das Genick durch.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube das erst wenn ich es gesehen habe.
> Einen ausgewachsenen Elefanten zu töten ist schon eine Hausnummer.


Ich glaube nicht, dass der Elefant noch gesund war. Aber er war ausgewachsen. Vermutlich hatte er keine Backenzähne mehr und war am Verhungern. Immerhin war der Elefant alleine und nicht Teil einer Herde.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Elefant noch gesund war. Aber er war ausgewachsen. Vermutlich hatte er keine Backenzähne mehr und war am Verhungern. Immerhin war der Elefant alleine und nicht Teil einer Herde.


Das kann schon eher sein. Ein ausgewachsener afrikanischer Elefant macht normaler Weise mit ein paar Löwen kurzen Prozess.
Zumindest am Tage. Deswegen greifen die Löwen Elefanten gerne Nachts an.
Weil die Elefanten dann viel schlechter sehen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das kann schon eher sein. Ein ausgewachsener Elefant macht normaler Weise mit ein paar Löwen kurzen Prozess.
> Zumindest am Tage. Deswegen greifen die Löwen Elefanten gerne Nachts an.
> Weil die dann viel schlechter sehen.


Ein Elefant greift keine Löwen an -- das verbraucht zu viel Energie und ein Elefant muss den ganzen Tag essen um die Energie aufzubauen.
Aber Löwen versuchen es immer mal, wenn die Herde nicht da ist.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Elefant greift keine Löwen an -- das verbraucht zu viel Energie und ein Elefant muss den ganzen Tag essen um die Energie aufzubauen.


Doch wenn er bedroht wird schon. Habe ich schon öfter gesehen.
Und Elefantenbullen können sehr agressiv werden.
Elefantenmütter auch wenn ihre Kälber bedroht werden.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Doch wenn er bedroht wird schon. Habe ich schon öfter gesehen.


Bedroht werden heißt aber Verteidigung. Kein Elefant läuft einem Löwen nach und versucht ihn zu töten. Das kostet zu viel Energie.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bedroht werden heißt aber Verteidigung. Kein Elefant läuft einem Löwen nach und versucht ihn zu töten. Das kostet zu viel Energie.


Sie vertreiben die Löwen. Schon zig mal gesehen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sie vertreiben die Löwen. Schon zig mal gesehen.


Machen sie, aber sie laufen nicht hinterher um sie zu töten.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Machen sie, aber sie laufen nicht hinterher um sie zu töten.


Ein paar Meter. Aber wenn dann ein Löwe nicht aufpasst bezahlt er mit dem Leben.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein paar Meter. Aber wenn dann ein Löwe nicht aufpasst bezahlt er mit dem Leben.


Das ist aber eher Zufall als Absicht.
Elefanten sind ja keine Jäger.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber eher Zufall als Absicht.
> Elefanten sind ja keine Jäger.


Das ist kein Zufall. Das ist eine Abwehrreaktion wenn sie angegriffen werden.
Elefanten können auch sehr agressiv werden, wenn sie geärgert oder bedroht werden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber eher Zufall als Absicht.
> Elefanten sind ja keine Jäger.



Dass sie keine Jäger sind, bedeutet ja aber nicht, dass sie - wenn sie akut einem Raubtierangriff ausgesetzt sind - nicht auch aktiv die Gefahr abstellen wollen. In der Lage dazu sind Elefanten, im Gegensatz zu einem Zebra oder so, ja recht gut. Sicher hast du recht, dass Elefanten sich jetzt nicht auf ausgiebige und sinnlose Verfolgsjagden hinter Löwen, Hyänen etc. her einlassen werden. Aber wo ein Elefant zulangt, da wächst halt nicht mehr viel vom sprichwörtlichen Gras. Wenn da also ein Raubtier ein bisschen zu selbstbewusst ist, kann das böse enden.

Von daher in direktem Bezug auf das Zitat: Absicht schon - Bedarf aber der aktiven (dummen) Mithilfe der Gegenpartei.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2022)

Genau @HenneHuhn ! 

Flusspferde sind auch keine Jäger. Aber durch sie sterben mehr Menschen als durch Krokodile.

Und ein Elefant der Amok läuft da wächst wirklich nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und ein Elefant der Amok läuft da wächst wirklich nicht mehr viel.


Natürlich, nur jagen sie aktiv nicht, Das wollte ich aufzeigen.
Und dass ein Elefant sehr zerstörerisch sein kann, ist auch logisch.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich, nur jagen sie aktiv nicht, Das wollte ich aufzeigen.
> Und dass ein Elefant sehr zerstörerisch sein kann, ist auch logisch.


Naja, das sie nicht jagen sollte hier jeden klar sein. Sind ja auch Pflanzenfresser.  
Darum ging es auch nicht:



Threshold schrieb:


> *Ein Elefant greift keine Löwen an* -- das verbraucht zu viel Energie und ein Elefant muss den ganzen Tag essen um die Energie aufzubauen.


Du hattest behauptet das ein Elefant keinen Löwen angreift. Was falsch ist.
Wenn er bedroht wird greift er sehr wohl Löwen an und verfolgt sie auch eine Weile.
Ausser eben Nachts weil er da kaum was sehen kann.
Deswegen jagen Löwen Elefanten auch größtenteils Nachts.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du hattest behauptet das ein Elefant keinen Löwen angreift. Was falsch ist.


Ich hab gesagt, dass ein Elefant nicht hinter einem Löwen herrennt und ihn töten will. Der Löwe wird verjagt und das wars dann. Alles andere verbraucht zu viel Energie.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab gesagt, dass ein Elefant nicht hinter einem Löwen herrennt und ihn töten will. Der Löwe wird verjagt und das wars dann.


Wenn er ihn  in der Zeit des Gegenangriffs erwischt, tötet er ihn auch.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn er ihn  in der Zeit des Gegenangriffs erwischt, tötet er ihn auch.


Aber nicht absichtlich und Absicht ist ja das, was ich meine.
Wenn du hinfällst, tritt der Elefant auf dich und bei 5 Tonnen bleibt nichts übrig.
Sind ja auch schon viele vom Pferd getreten worden.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber nicht absichtlich und Absicht ist ja das, was ich meine.


Auf jeden Fall mit keiner Jagd-Strategie. Aber agressiv können sie schon werden.


Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du hinfällst, tritt der Elefant auf dich und bei 5 Tonnen bleibt nichts übrig.


Dann sind sie aber nicht agressiv. Und das ist eher ein Unfall.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann sind sie aber nicht agressiv. Und das ist eher ein Unfall.


Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Krokodile von Elefanten zufällig tot getrampelt wurden.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Krokodile von Elefanten zufällig tot getrampelt wurden.


Vor allen Dingen wenn sie frech geworden sind





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2i0yEyqlkBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


*Edit:* Und was ich interessant finde ist das heutige Vögel enger mit Dinosauriern verwandt sind als Echsenarten.

Vögel haben sich wohl aus den Flugsauriern entwickelt.

Das Puzzle der Vogelevolution

Und manche Vertreter der Vögel sind super schlau





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7aWL2iEb6y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Andere Arten die sehr intelligent sind das sind Papageien.
Davon besonders die neuseeländischen Kea´s.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h95t5zC0_Bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Welche als einzige Papageien auch Fleisch fressen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9I_QvEXDv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gorilladame Koko war sehr schlau sie konnte Gebärdensprache und hatte auch den Spiegeltest bestanden.



> Koko erlangte internationale Aufmerksamkeit, nachdem Francine Patterson und andere Wissenschaftler der Stanford University ihr beigebracht hatten, mit einer abgewandelten Form der amerikanischen Gebärdensprache mit Menschen zu kommunizieren. Koko beherrschte angeblich über eintausend Zeichen der Gebärdensprache und verstand annähernd zweitausend gesprochene englische Wörter. Sie war darüber hinaus der einzige bekannte Gorilla, der den Spiegeltest bestand. Auf die Frage: „Wohin gehen die Tiere, wenn sie sterben?“ habe Koko mit drei Zeichen: „Gemütlich – Höhle – Auf Wiedersehen“ geantwortet. Patterson machte ihre Daten anderen Wissenschaftlern nicht zugänglich.



Quelle: Koko (Gorilla)

Leider ist sie 2018 im Alter von 46 Jahren gestorben. Und Robin Williams lebt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2022)

Diese Meldung ist zwar nicht ganz neu. Aber trotzdem interessant:

Forscher bauen winzigen Motor aus DNA


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a6QHzIJO5a8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Schnabeltier. Das einzige eierlegende Säugetier. Seine Heimat ist Australien.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (23. Oktober 2022)

Watt dat fürn Thread ? Hach ja Bio ?? Ich war in meine Biolehrerin verliebt, damals 6. Klasse


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2022)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Watt dat fürn Thread ? Hach ja Bio ?? Ich war in meine Biolehrerin verliebt, damals 6. Klasse


Aber sonst hat dich Biologie nicht interessiert?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (24. Oktober 2022)

Doch habe immer gelernt um die Lehrerin zu "beeindrucken"


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2022)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Doch habe immer gelernt um die Lehrerin zu "beeindrucken"


Also kein wirkliches Interesse.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (24. Oktober 2022)

An der Lehrerin schon...


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FmOAhO3BrVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich erfreue mich auch immer über die Vögel in unseren Garten.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IbBjmNMfUII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Seeadler der vor dem ertrinken gerettet wird.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Warum ist der Adler denn in die dreckige Brühe gestürzt?
An den Adleraugen kann es wohl nicht gelegen haben ...


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Warum ist der Adler denn in die dreckige Brühe gestürzt?
> An den Adleraugen kann es wohl nicht gelegen haben ...


Das weiß ich nicht. Aber zum Glück wurde er gerettet.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJu-91T3en8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Krass. Baby-Kobras habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J184FmCiuLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie groß Kodiakbären werden können. 

*Edit:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AOm1tBUncqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Elche finde ich auch beeindruckend.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oyFRot1i0CQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Niedliche Tiere.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FM9SemMfknA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meerschweinchen hatten wir auch mal.  Nur nicht soviele.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meerschweinchen hatten wir auch mal.  Nur nicht soviele.


sie schmecken gut.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> sie schmecken gut.


Ich weiß das die in Südamerika gegessen werden. Ist für die normal.
Wie bei uns Kaninchen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Dezember 2022)

So, weil Biologie ja nun _ etwas_ mehr ist als "oooohhhh die niedlichen Tiere/die schönen Blumen da!", lasse ich mal dieses Video da.









						Panorama: Angst vor Gentechnik: Berechtigt oder Hysterie? | ARD Mediathek
					

Angst vor Gentechnik: Berechtigt oder Hysterie? | Video | Gentechnisch veränderte Pflanzen dürfen auf deutschen Äckern nicht angebaut werden. Ihre Erforschung ist in der gesamten Europäischen Union bisher streng reguliert, im Gegensatz zu anderen Ländern wie den USA. Wissenschaftler betonen...




					www.ardmediathek.de
				




Ich persönlich sehe in "grüner Gentechnik" sehr große Chancen und sehr geringe (gesundheitliche) Risiken. Das entscheidende ist, dass grüne Gentechnik nicht dafür genutzt werden darf, dass die paar großen Saatgut-Monopolisten damit endgültig alle Konkurrenten einmachen und Landwirte in die Abhängigkeit treiben (s. die z. T. zutreffenden, z. T. von so unseriösen Gestalten wie Vandana Shiva aufgeblasenen Praktiken von Bayer-Monsanto in Indien). Sofern das rechtlich gesichert ist, kann grüne Gentechnik m. M. n. einen wichtigen Beitrag leisten, ein paar Probleme der Menschheit in Zukunft zu lösen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ftbEde3egg:31

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wale sind schon beeindruckende Tiere.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> So, weil Biologie ja nun _ etwas_ mehr ist als "oooohhhh die niedlichen Tiere/die schönen Blumen da!", lasse ich mal dieses Video da.


Ich interessiere mich primär für Verhaltensbiologie. Genetik ist zwar auch interessant.
Aber wenn man es vertieft  wird´s kompliziert.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe in "grüner Gentechnik" sehr große Chancen


Auch die Mai hat dazu eine sehr interessante Sendung gemacht:









						MAITHINK X - Die Show
					

MAITHINK X: Pflanzenzucht ist nicht natürlich. Mai Thi spricht über Grüne Gentechnik, die vielen suspekt ist, wobei sie eigentlich wichtig ist.




					www.zdf.de


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2022)

Was mich immer wieder wundert das Hersteller auf ihre Produkte schreiben "Ohne Gentechnik".
Das suggeriert doch das alle anderen Gentechnik verwenden.
Aber dann müßten sie es auch kennzeichnen. 

Naja, große Angst habe ich davor nicht. Immerhin habe ich mich 4. mal mit einen mRNA Impfstoff impfen lassen. 
Wobei mir bewusst ist, das DNA Veränderung nochmal eine Spur heftiger ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Dezember 2022)

In der Werbung (oder wie ich es ja seit geraumer Zeit nenne: "psychologische Kriegsführung gegen die Verbraucher") wird halt jeder Kniff genutzt, jede Behauptung aufgestellt und jedes Siegel, ob Fake oder echt, genutzt. Bei der "Vegan" - Kennzeichnung ja genauso, findet man auch auf Mineralwasserflaschen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2022)

Apropos Genetik: Wenn man dem Körper beibringen könnte, Krebszellen zu erkennen und sie automatisch zu vernichten, dass wäre wohl der "heilige Gral" der Medizin. So das sich gar nicht erst Tumore bilden können. Die Krebszellen müßten irgendwie markiert werden, damit sie als Feind erkannt werden. Die Firma Biontech forscht u.a. auch daran.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Apropos Genetik: Wenn man dem Körper beibringen könnte, Krebszellen zu erkennen und sie automatisch zu vernichten, dass wäre wohl der "heilige Gral" der Medizin. So das sich gar nicht erst Tumore bilden können. Die Krebszellen müßten irgendwie markiert werden, damit sie als Feind erkannt werden. Die Firma Biontech forscht u.a. auch daran.



Biontech ist schon recht lange in der Forschung dahingehend unterwegs. Und weil vieles aus jener Forschung wohl auch auf die Entwicklung eines CoVid-Impfstoffes übertragbar war, waren die auch mit letzterem so fix dabei.

Ja, das wäre natürlich grandios und ich gehe davon aus, dass wir auch irgendwann dahin kommen werden. Kürzlich las ich aber erstmal von einem in Entwicklung befindlichen Schnelltest-Prinzip, bei dem per recht günstigem Bluttest Spuren der verbreitetsten Krebsarten ermittelt werden können. Ist natürlich alles noch nicht ausgereift, klingt aber vielversprechend!









						Früherkennung von Krebs durch neuartigen Bluttest macht Hoffnung
					

Erste Ergebnisse für über 50 bösartige Erkrankungen bei europäischem Krebskongress in Paris präsentiert




					www.derstandard.de
				




(Salopp gesagt: in Zukunft dann vielleicht keine Prostatakrebs-Vorsorge mehr - bis dahin trotzdem absolut empfehlenswert! - sondern einfach nur ein Rundum-Blutbild incl. Krebscheck)


----------

